# Your cycle in front of a wall pics



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

Another chance to show off your bike. And a wall...


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2016)

What a lovely bike.


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> Another chance to show off your bike. And a wall...
> View attachment 130131


----------



## Cumisky (30 May 2016)

My Vindec Atlantic


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2016)

If we're posting pics that have already been seen on ere then here is my trike again.













trike 4



__ raleighnut
__ 19 Jan 2016


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

Cumisky said:


> My Vindec Atlantic
> 
> View attachment 130194


Gorgeous bike, wall and photo.

Here's my bike in font of the Berlin Wall or at least a bit of the old wall in Kennington.


----------



## YahudaMoon (30 May 2016)

Bada bing


----------



## YahudaMoon (30 May 2016)

AKSE P.19 CREW if anyone wants a look

Here

http://www.akse-p19.com/


----------



## Jimidh (30 May 2016)

My CX bike on half a wall


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2016)

Cumisky said:


> My Vindec Atlantic
> 
> View attachment 130194


 Love the moody lighting!


----------



## robjh (30 May 2016)

Sure I've posted this one somewhere here before


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

Jimidh said:


> My CX bike on half a wall
> View attachment 130214


But what a half a wall!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2016)

Kings College wall. The place in Cambridge for alfresco dining....


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> If we're posting pics that have already been seen on ere then here is my trike again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In honour of your trike I've changed the thread title.


----------



## robjh (30 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> In honour of your trike I've changed the thread title.


We were too polite to say anything


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2016)

robjh said:


> We were too polite to say anything


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

There's a fair bit of wall art around these parts so as I remember I'll try and post some.
Interesting brickwork, advertising or history may also appear.



robjh said:


> We were too polite to say anything


I wouldn't want to exclude the unicyclists from this wall jamboree either.



(Well _maybe_ the unicyclists)


----------



## booze and cake (30 May 2016)

Here's my bike in font of the Berlin Wall or at least a bit of the old wall in Kennington.
View attachment 130211
[/QUOTE]

Wait, what..? There's part of the old Berlin wall in Kennington Park?? Well I never, I've been cycling through there for years and had no idea. 

You must be in the same endz as me and I'm a fellow Rourke owner, I'll keep my eyes peeled for your beauty. Mine has been posted before too, but any excuse for a Rourke love in.


----------



## RedRider (30 May 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Here's my bike in font of the Berlin Wall or at least a bit of the old wall in Kennington.
> View attachment 130211
> 
> 
> ...



The wall's out the front of the imperial war museum next to the big guns.
I'll keep my eyes peeled for that shiny blue Rourke as well, well nice.


----------



## Cumisky (31 May 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Love the moody lighting!


I tend to take this one out around sunrise, enjoy empty roads, with the bonus of cool lighting.


----------



## Cumisky (31 May 2016)

Three more of mine


----------



## Cumisky (31 May 2016)

And three more of mine.










Yeh, I know the last one is against a gate, but there was a wall attached.


----------



## Sharky (31 May 2016)

Not my bike and not my wall, but worth a small fortune!


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> Not my bike and not my wall, but worth a small fortune!
> 
> View attachment 130250


Nice 'Patina'.


----------



## Sharky (31 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Nice 'Patina'.


I guess Salvador Dali wasn't a bike mechanic - belonged to his wife.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2016)

He could have at least given it a lick of paint then.................................................He had the brushes and everything to hand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> I guess Salvador Dali wasn't a bike mechanic - belonged to his wife.


Isn't this one Dali's bike?


----------



## booze and cake (31 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> Not my bike and not my wall, but worth a small fortune!
> 
> View attachment 130250



Bit of Brasso and that'll shine up lovely


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> My latest acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 130260


Nice bike.


----------



## Firestorm (31 May 2016)

Here's one I prepared earlier


----------



## iandg (31 May 2016)




----------



## subaqua (31 May 2016)

My old bike before i broke it


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2016)

My Koga Solicio Carbon, Di2 with seat post pannier rack and front roller panniers.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2016)

My Koga World Traveller. Super touring bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2016)

wicker man said:


>


Wicker Man, what saddle pack is that and how does it perform?


----------



## iandg (31 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Wicker Man, what saddle pack is that and how does it perform?



Alpkit Koala - great for moving stuff from A to B, not so good if you want regular access along the way (hence the bar bag). Some folk complain that they move about too much, but I've never found that, just make sure all the straps are tight before setting off. Less effect on bike handling than panniers too, but then I'm not carrying as much stuff as I would pack into panniers when I use it.

https://www.alpkit.com/products/koala


----------



## RedRider (31 May 2016)

Sharky said:


> Not my bike and not my wall, but worth a small fortune!
> 
> View attachment 130250


Tell us more!



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Isn't this one Dali's bike?


Carbon in the rain tut tut



User13710 said:


> My latest acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 130260


That's the shiniest chain guard ever. A colleague in work has bought a full on internal geared, spoke and chain guarded, dynamo-ed Gazelle that looks a lot like this. Such practical beauty.


Firestorm said:


> View attachment 130279
> 
> Here's one I prepared earlier


Good to see you're pointing in the correct direction for beer(st).



steveindenmark said:


> My Koga World Traveller. Super touring bike.


A fine bike and wall.
M


----------



## subaqua (31 May 2016)

the bike i got knocked off on 28 april.


----------



## RedRider (31 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> the bike i got knocked off on 28 april.


Oof. Is the bike alright?
Some great bikes so far but a bit more wall action please. Has anyone been China?


----------



## subaqua (31 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> Oof. Is the bike alright?
> Some great bikes so far but a bit more wall action please. Has anyone been China?



MTB needs new front wheel as it got pringled. rest is OK as it went through the work NDT ( non destructive testing) and now ironically looks like gas pipe ! ( well on paper it does  )


----------



## rualexander (31 May 2016)




----------



## RedRider (31 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> MTB needs new front wheel as it got pringled. rest is OK as it went through the work NDT ( non destructive testing) and now ironically looks like gas pipe ! ( well on paper it does  )


I've been thinking about the unofficial use of work machinery on bikes...I'd like an x-ray of a bottom bracket to see if the serial number shows up under the paintwork.


----------



## RedRider (31 May 2016)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 130317
> View attachment 130318
> View attachment 130319


Great example of (1930s?) pebbledash there. Looks like a well-earned rest.


----------



## Sharky (1 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Tell us more!



The old bicycle is on display at the Salvadore Dali's Museum, just north of Roses (Cadaqués) in Costa Brava.
I'm guessing if it was ever put up for auction, it would fetch a tidy price. It belonged to Dali's wife.

He also had a boat, which he neglected


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jun 2016)

Does a sort of wall built out of railway sleepers count? My trusty Boardman CX Team


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Jun 2016)

At the end of the Hadrian's cycle route. Apologies for the pale legs


----------



## Sillyoldman (1 Jun 2016)

Ardeche in 2014


----------



## RedRider (1 Jun 2016)

Love Brixton mortar


----------



## Globalti (1 Jun 2016)

My original 2006 Roubaix in front of a wall:






My new 2014 Roubaix in front of a wall:


----------



## Sillyoldman (1 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Love Brixton mortar
> View attachment 130363



That is a beautiful bicycle RedRider


----------



## RedRider (1 Jun 2016)

Sillyoldman said:


> That is a beautiful bicycle RedRider


Thanks, it's very pretty and gets a fair few comments on the road. I really appreciate it and them.


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Jun 2016)

1958 Carlton Constellation


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> 1958 Carlton Constellation


Nice.


----------



## Haitch (2 Jun 2016)

Wisse's bike:



The bike Luuk rode up the Simplon:



Somewhere in Belgium:


----------



## Stevec047 (2 Jun 2016)

Here is mine from the winter. Bike is now sporting nice red bar tape but can't for the life of me find a more recent picture.


----------



## Jody (2 Jun 2016)

Go on then....

Bottom of Jacobs Ladder crossing the stream



Above Derwent/Ladybower


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2016)

Just leaving a lovely campsite outside Arnhem 





On a road somewhere in Flanders with@hopless500 in front.




OK not strictly a wall but morning coffee on the beach assisted by part of a groyne.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2016)

Just by the Brotherton Fox, where the (pre dual-carriageway) A1, split with the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (the A162)




Steeton Hall Gate-House
South Milford


----------



## Smithbat (2 Jun 2016)

My trusty steed against the warehouse wall at work. How's that for picturesque and exotic?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jun 2016)

A friends Yeti FRO, from many years ago (1992 ish?), & the drop-outs of my Pace Research RC100 just creeping into the corner





Holmfirth, quite a few years ago
I think I let that (resprayed) Orbit America go, back in about 1995?
Took the brother-in-law, & a friend on a big loop; Wakefield > Denby Dale > Holmfirth > HolmeMoss > Glossop > Snake Pass > Strines> Penistone > Barnsley > Wakefield (heading south-north over the Strines, with a lowest gear of 42 x 21 wasn't much fun!!)




The (almost) legendary Two Wheels Good, on Call Lane, in Leeds
Circa 1989 - 1990, as that's my '89 Pine Mountain outside, & I replaced it with the Pace in late 1990


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2016)

Workhorse plus wall plus added water.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Jun 2016)

The Helium in front of a very old wall(prob 12th century) part of this;






Ely Cathedral for those that don't recognise it.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (3 Jun 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> View attachment 130563
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a gorgeous bike!


----------



## RedRider (3 Jun 2016)

A glass wall. It's that time of night.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jun 2016)

Ye Olde Smugglers Alfriston


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2016)

The commuter in its normal day to day resting place. Leaning against the wall in the conservatory.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jun 2016)

My new plaything on my new Bradwell to long Buckby canal ride yesterday, getting the hang of the single speed. I like this bike a lot.

I'm messing around with saddles at the moment as I really don't like the stock genesis ones - I now have two that don't get used and I may look at wider bars in the future.


----------



## Sailorsi (4 Jun 2016)

My Tulsa British Eagle. They cost £50 new but I bought it 2nd hand for a tenner (they saw me coming). I use it to pedal around the site at work and to be fair it does its job. It's a pretty terrible fit, wobbles and squeaks and looks as bad as the wall behind it which I have just finished pointing! I just don't have the heart to ditch it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2016)

Rourke en route from Abingdon to Shoreham .....






In case you're wondering ... I went for a Sub .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> My Tulsa British Eagle. They cost £50 new but I bought it 2nd hand for a tenner (they saw me coming). I use it to pedal around the site at work and to be fair it does its job. It's a pretty terrible fit, wobbles and squeaks and looks as bad as the wall behind it which I have just finished pointing! I just don't have the heart to ditch it!
> View attachment 130705


British Eagle once made good bikes .... Here's my son's new steed. A 531ST frame pulled from a skip 10 years ago. Finally got around to using it!
Powder coat an d pair of wheels and 8 speed Claris running gear ....


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2016)

Mine for a day 
The lovely fat bike I rented on holiday.
Parked on the bridge at Marina Rubicon where we stopped to feed the cats 
That's not me by the way


----------



## Goofball (5 Jun 2016)

Drains Bay car park and piknic area


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The commuter in its normal day to day resting place. Leaning against the wall in the conservatory.
> 
> View attachment 130634


Looks even sweeter in the flesh too ....


----------



## RedRider (5 Jun 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> 1958 Carlton Constellation


Just gorgeous, what tyres are those please ?


Alan H said:


> Somewhere in Belgium:
> View attachment 130435


Note that's a proper wall shot!



Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 130457
> 
> OK not strictly a wall but morning coffee on the beach assisted by part of a groyne.


According to all the online definitions a groyne is definitely a wall.


deptfordmarmoset said:


> Workhorse plus wall plus added water.
> View attachment 130556


Beside the Greenwich foot tunnel, north side ?



Elybazza61 said:


> View attachment 130563
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might have ridden past that wall...I'll add a pic to the cycling without a helmet thread.



Fab Foodie said:


> Rourke en route from Abingdon to Shoreham .....
> 
> View attachment 130777
> 
> ...


Mmmm loving your Rourke but id've gone Greggs myself.




Mrs M said:


> View attachment 130782
> Mine for a day
> The lovely fat bike I rented on holiday.
> Parked on the bridge at Marina Rubicon where we stopped to feed the cats
> That's not me by the way


But is the fat cat the one in your avatar?


----------



## RedRider (5 Jun 2016)

Foam party!


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Just gorgeous, what tyres are those please ?
> 
> Note that's a proper wall shot!
> 
> ...


No, that's Foxy from Freddy's cathouse, Lanzarote. 
Cute, friendly wee cat


----------



## Sailorsi (5 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> British Eagle once made good bikes .... Here's my son's new steed. A 531ST frame pulled from a skip 10 years ago. Finally got around to using it!
> Powder coat an d pair of wheels and 8 speed Claris running gear ....
> 
> View attachment 130778


Scrubbed up nicely  good looking frame too. Real shame British Eagle lost its path and went for the cheap and nasty end of the market. I don't know how they can produce a new bike for £50! Looks like they are attempting to bounce back however with a new marketing scheme. I'm sure your son will love this classic, much better than my Tulsa which may just end up in the skip without a hope of rescue! (got a few years of work to first however!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Beside the Greenwich foot tunnel, north side ?


Spot on! The one downstream of Island Gardens, not the one immediately to the west. I was on my way back from Barking and fancied a ciggie break.

It's a bit of a London knowledge game when there's some bits of the area in TV programmes (and let's face it, there often is). I just found myself location spotting on the series New Blood.


----------



## RedRider (5 Jun 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Spot on! The one downstream of Island Gardens, not the one immediately to the west. I was on my way back from Barking and fancied a ciggie break.


Good spot for a rolly/rollie/rolley (feck, how do you spell roll-your-own ciggy?) there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Good spot for a rolly/rollie/rolley (feck, how do you spell roll-your-own ciggy?) there


None of them looks right, does it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> Scrubbed up nicely  good looking frame too. Real shame British Eagle lost its path and went for the cheap and nasty end of the market. I don't know how they can produce a new bike for £50! Looks like they are attempting to bounce back however with a new marketing scheme. I'm sure your son will love this classic, much better than my Tulsa which may just end up in the skip without a hope of rescue! (got a few years of work to first however!)


To be fair, the time BE started was around the time of the MTB and Aluminium frames. Zillions of good frame builders went to the wall. Somebody bought the BE brand for a bit of badge engineering much like Falcon and Claud Butler etc. But this was a handmade 'Touristique' a more sprightly alternative to the Dawes Galaxy.


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Just gorgeous, what tyres are those please ?
> 
> Note that's a proper wall shot!
> 
> ...




27" Michelin World Tours


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2016)

How about this one?... always liked it.
My Van Nick


----------



## TeeShot (6 Jun 2016)

A wall or a well in Chrisleton near Chester today


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2016)

By the back entrance to Boughton House, Nr. Kettering last Saturday on my quest to see the Flying Scotsman.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2016)

Right thread this time;

The XLS this morning after it's first commute of the year sans 'guards.

New Square Cambridge;





Much nicer I think.


----------



## Jamieyorky (7 Jun 2016)

Hear is my Cube Agree Gtc Sl somewhere in the lakes. I was actually on honeymoon.


----------



## grecinos (10 Jun 2016)

Looks like a controlled fire event as I was doing my 45 Mile ride. (A rare occurrence).


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jun 2016)

In the lanes around Hertfordshire


----------



## AM1 (11 Jun 2016)

Not exactly a wall, taken on last weekends ride over Cown Edge, 29ers were made for this terrain!


----------



## Big Dave laaa (11 Jun 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 131541
> View attachment 131542
> View attachment 131543
> Not exactly a wall, taken on last weekends ride over Cown Edge, 29ers were made for this terrain!



Love that bike. Very nice.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jun 2016)

This was Sean Kellys bike he rode for the Rourkes Cat & Fiddle ride a couple of years ago.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jun 2016)

Here's the CAAD making various wallish things look a lot prettier 


In Bury, Lancashire. All right it's a shutter pretending to be a wall 


Against the increasingly famous Meccano Bridge at NOB END locks, (yes it's a real place @Fnaar)


At Media City, Salford, (OK not strictly a wall to anything but insects but hey ho!) 


Belmont Reservoir


On the Windermere Ferry


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

In front of the wall of Alnwick castle:






In front of a wall in the middle of nowhere:


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jun 2016)

Fnaar said:


> In front of the wall of Alnwick castle


Ooo I love Alnwick Castle, as a matter of fact I love castles full stop, but especially in Northumberland for some reason.

We were up there last week staying at Boulmer, a small fishing village just north of Alnwick, but I didn't take my bike so haven't had the pleasure of cycling up there yet  

I'm just waiting for my 6 numbers to come up and I'll move up there in the blink of an eye


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ooo I love Alnwick Castle, as a matter of fact I love castles full stop, but especially in Northumberland for some reason.
> 
> We were up there last week staying at Boulmer, a small fishing village just north of Alnwick, but I didn't take my bike so haven't had the pleasure of cycling up there yet
> 
> I'm just waiting for my 6 numbers to come up and I'll move up there in the blink of an eye


There's more castles up here than you can shake a stick at 
We moved here over a decade ago, from South London, and I absolutely love Northumberland. It rekindled my previously lost/dormant love of cycling, and through this changed my life 
It is also cycling heaven, but shhh! don't tell everyone!


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Jun 2016)

Fnaar said:


> It is also cycling heaven, but shhh! don't tell everyone!


Mrs Smoo has booked Boulmer again for next August, so hopefully I'll have pulled my finger out and got some fitness back by then, and then I'll bring the bike up and get some miles in


----------



## Fnaar (11 Jun 2016)

smokeysmoo said:


> Mrs Smoo has booked Boulmer again for next August, so hopefully I'll have pulled my finger out and got some fitness back by then, and then I'll bring the bike up and get some miles in


Give me a shout on here if you fancy a guided cycle through the countryside


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Jun 2016)

Here's my '97 Marin in front of a nice old granite wall on a bridge over the river Bovey in Lustleigh cleave.


----------



## rualexander (11 Jun 2016)




----------



## wheresthetorch (12 Jun 2016)

In front of wall with gas meter box - classy!


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Jun 2016)

OK - not a wall. But serves the same purpose? 

Steelie tourer - "designed by Ernie Clements". Aka The Black Prince.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2016)

Here are West Yorkshire walls with some of my bikes in front of them ...


----------



## RedRider (13 Jun 2016)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 131635
> 
> View attachment 131636


cool


----------



## RedRider (13 Jun 2016)

I spy with my little eye..


----------



## RedRider (13 Jun 2016)




----------



## TeeShot (13 Jun 2016)

Taken up on Woodhead pass when I went to watch The Tour come past


----------



## swansonj (13 Jun 2016)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 131854
> Taken up on Woodhead pass when I went to watch The Tour come past


Careful, or you may inspire me to start a "your cycle with a 400kV power line in the background" thread, and I don't think anybody wants that...


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Jun 2016)

Rubbish pic at the Espresso cafe this morning


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Jun 2016)

Soon, this will be mine


----------



## AM1 (14 Jun 2016)

In front of a gate


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jun 2016)

Not in her new wheels but here is mine from a couple of years ago


----------



## velovoice (15 Jun 2016)

Great thread!
Here are a few of mine.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jun 2016)

Another against a youth hostel I the highlands, just south west of Loch Ness


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

@jonny jeez , why are your pics all blurred?


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jun 2016)

And another outside the royal hotel in Tain


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

My day to day commuter/tourer


----------



## rualexander (15 Jun 2016)

An old one, from 1995, the descent from Kodaikanal, India


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jun 2016)

Last one...in kind of focus...just for Ian against an impressive church aside Loch Awe.

I seem to have a thing for walls


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @jonny jeez , why are your pics all blurred?


I'm just a crap photographer.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm just a crap photographer.



lol ok


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Jun 2016)

Does this one count...not a bike, or a wall for that matter but a hedge in Flanders


----------



## AM1 (16 Jun 2016)

In front of a fence and up against a tree


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jun 2016)

After days dirty commute against the works building metal-clad wall;


----------



## AM1 (16 Jun 2016)

And finally


----------



## rivers (16 Jun 2016)

It's nothing special, but here it is. The bell, crankset, and pedals are different though


----------



## AM1 (17 Jun 2016)

Found another


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2016)

AM1 said:


> Found another



The wall is missing


----------



## jowwy (17 Jun 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 132133
> Found another


Is it a floating glass wall


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Jun 2016)

Out today and couldn't resist this one


U


----------



## cuberider (17 Jun 2016)




----------



## AM1 (17 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The wall is missing



No it's not, the wall is in the very far distance, it's called a Dam...


----------



## Vertego (18 Jun 2016)

This one just needs a little pointing...


----------



## Vertego (18 Jun 2016)

Don't mind Rob, he's a bit of a poser!


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2016)

Today, at the top of Newlands pass, cumbria. What a climb!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2016)

nice..and it's in focus


----------



## RedRider (18 Jun 2016)

Not as exotic as some of the examples _but at least it's a wall...




_

Is 'grainer' still a thing?


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> nice..and it's in focus


Just for you


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Just for you


This ones not


----------



## RedRider (18 Jun 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> This ones not
> View attachment 132324


Yes, but that's not a wall, it's a tree!
(i like the blurry effect tho )


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Yes, but that's not a wall, it's a tree!
> (i like the blurry effect tho )


No, its a stone wall...or outcrop thing, honest

Big up the blurry!!


----------



## RedRider (18 Jun 2016)

Oh yeah! Nice wall


----------



## AM1 (19 Jun 2016)

Taken on this mornings ride, bike against a wall and in focus


----------



## Sharky (19 Jun 2016)

Didn't need the wall .....






First time it has seen daylight for a couple of years . Went for a spin with daughter no 3 for a 12 mile ride today (Father's Day) . Forgot how heavy the steering was!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)




----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2016)

Felt road bike  
Two cute ponies and some fat bird


----------



## delb0y (19 Jun 2016)

River Severn


----------



## dr snuggles (19 Jun 2016)

Hadrians wall country. Absolutely tipped it down about half an hour later!


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jun 2016)

Helium on an ordinary wall after todays 100k;


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jun 2016)

And another.

Graham Weigh with new additions against another Cambridge buff wall near Romsey Mill.

(Saddle still needs moving)


----------



## Big Dave laaa (20 Jun 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> View attachment 132460
> And another.
> 
> Graham Weigh with new additions against another Cambridge buff wall near Romsey Mill.
> ...



Nice looking GW there


----------



## jonny jeez (20 Jun 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 132368
> Taken on this mornings ride, bike against a wall and in focus


Focus is defiantly over rated


----------



## jonny jeez (20 Jun 2016)

Not actually my bike...Here's a picture of a bike against a wall on 5th September 1943 in Jail Lane, after an American P-47 Thunderbolt flying to Biggin Hill crashed after its wingtip clipped a bungalow.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jun 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> Nice looking GW there



Thanks.

Still not found out what tubing it is yet though,probably never will.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2016)

My latest arrival a Simoncini,leaning against a wall near to overstone.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2016)

I've got a picture of a wall in front of my cycle. Does that count?


----------



## Sluicehoops (21 Jun 2016)

Some people will park anywhere.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2016)

Sluicehoops said:


> Some people will park anywhere.




I know that place well. Berlin.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jun 2016)

Sluicehoops said:


> Some people will park anywhere.


Would you tell the driver he couldn't park there.


----------



## Nibor (21 Jun 2016)




----------



## jonny jeez (22 Jun 2016)

There is a wall in it and its even in focus...does it count?


----------



## RedRider (22 Jun 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> There is a wall in it and its even in focus...does it count?
> View attachment 132690


Yes
Would also be good for the cycle under dramatic sky thread.


----------



## RedRider (22 Jun 2016)

User3094 said:


> Mecca
> View attachment 132486


Better than the great wall of China


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2016)




----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2016)

Crystal Palace Park




Is it a wall tho'?


----------



## RedRider (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## booze and cake (27 Jun 2016)

A few from today




















The last 3 are all within cat swinging range of each other, the final pic being the remains of the London Wall at Noble St, which has stonework dating from the Roman base which was laid in about AD200 with layers up to the 1800's, only uncovered in 1940 after German bombing in the area.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jun 2016)

MTB on an old railway bridge.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2016)

Getting the bike mucky.


----------



## dfthe1 (28 Jun 2016)

My son's Islabike.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2016)

Chateau de Tanlay


----------



## AM1 (30 Jun 2016)

You think the wall is nice?, you should see the house behind it !


----------



## AM1 (30 Jun 2016)

fossyant said:


> Getting the bike mucky.
> 
> View attachment 133250


thats the Aquaduct In between Marple and Romiley, I used to jump across there as a kid ( for a dare) !!


----------



## Crandoggler (30 Jun 2016)

Close enough


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2016)

AM1 said:


> thats the Aquaduct In between Marple and Romiley, I used to jump across there as a kid ( for a dare) !!



It is - wouldn't catch me jumping it, don't like heights. Where's that house you took a picture of ?


----------



## AM1 (30 Jun 2016)

fossyant said:


> It is - wouldn't catch me jumping it, don't like heights. Where's that house you took a picture of ?


Adlington on the road up to Pott Shrigley from the Legh Arms


----------



## AM1 (30 Jun 2016)

fossyant said:


> It is - wouldn't catch me jumping it, don't like heights. Where's that house you took a picture of ?


im not to bothered about the height, it's the 100ft plus drop on the side with no wall that was the attraction!!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2016)

On the roundabout at the entrance to Silverstone race track.


----------



## RedRider (1 Jul 2016)

booze and cake said:


> A few from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great looking bike @booze and cake and a proper wall


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2016)

Appropriate for today, my Tricross in front of a wall....






Not just any wall; this was taken last summer on a trip to The Somme:


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2016)

Outside the former Otley Lido


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2016)

I can't imagine why this thread has grown to 13 pages, but currently (and at least until I have lost most of the 20kg I have gained in the last year) my avatar is against the wall at the top of Box Hill.


----------



## velovoice (3 Jul 2016)

One of my two 1978 Puch Princess mixtes... at a pub in Harpenden today.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jul 2016)

Parked against dry stane dyke (where the baby rabbits hide)  Beside the golf course.


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2016)

Not just any old wall; this one is Hadrian's!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> Not just any old wall; this one is Hadrian's!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> Not just any old wall; this one is Hadrian's!


I hope that's your side of the wall and you haven't snuk over


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2016)

velovoice said:


> One of my two 1978 Puch Princess mixtes... at a pub in Harpenden today.
> 
> View attachment 133866
> View attachment 133867


She's a beauty


----------



## RedRider (5 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I can't imagine why this thread has grown to 13 pages, but currently (and at least until I have lost most of the 20kg I have gained in the last year) my avatar is against the wall at the top of Box Hill.


It's bikes and walls innit, what's not to like


----------



## velovoice (6 Jul 2016)

Found another one... 





(I knew this thread was right up my alley.  )


----------



## fimm (6 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 133887
> Parked against dry stane dyke (where the baby rabbits hide)  Beside the golf course.


I love that bike!!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2016)

On the Swiss-French border


----------



## AM1 (7 Jul 2016)

Views of Disley and Whaley Bridge


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2016)

A traditional Normandy cob wall. And my bike


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jul 2016)

The Whyte Montpellier.....






The Forme Rage.....




Both together in the darkness after a thorough clean.....


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jul 2016)

Couple of poo ones of the trio, these are the only pics of the new Roubaix, brand new when taken so ignore the plastic pedals, it now has spd's on.... there are walls....


----------



## RedRider (12 Jul 2016)

Alien fettles saddle...


----------



## madferret (15 Jul 2016)

Birthday bike, Triban 540 and some hills.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2016)

Bike in front of a wall, Wharfedale behind it.


----------



## stoatsngroats (16 Jul 2016)

There are some great pics here, and I intend to post more as I get out on the new n+1..




so, just for starters, here's my 2013 BeOne Mistral, just acquired for a decent sum, and making me really excited to be back on the road, rather than the tracks of Sussex on this..




which is now sold, and the Subway 1 (with 'wall' pics of this to follow!)


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jul 2016)

S12L






Trial camping rig ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jul 2016)

velovoice said:


> One of my two 1978 Puch Princess mixtes... at a pub in Harpenden today.
> 
> View attachment 133866
> View attachment 133867


dribble .....


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2016)




----------



## User19783 (16 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> S12L
> 
> View attachment 135083
> 
> ...



@fabfoodie I don't know anything about Bromo's 
But to me, it looks like you don't have a front mec, how do you drop down to the small ring?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2016)

@Fab Foodie @cyberknight 
Your bikes are great, but really, lets face it, your "walls" are fences aren't they?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Fab Foodie @cyberknight
> Your bikes are great, but really, lets face it, your "walls" are fences aren't they?


Dammit dogtrousers, I was hoping to get away with it .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2016)

User19783 said:


> @fabfoodie I don't know anything about Bromo's
> But to me, it looks like you don't have a front mec, how do you drop down to the small ring?


Digital shifting!

The skilled can shift down on the run using their heel. Not there yet so I do it by hand. There's stll a decent gear range on the inner ring with a large overlap with the big one. It just gives you a low range option.

You can fit a front derailleur, it's a bit of a fiddle but not impossible.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dammit dogtrousers, I was hoping to get away with it .....


i waited for someone else to do a fence photo too


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2016)

A fence is still a 'wall' though. Materials of construction were never specified ....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2016)

This morning in West Malling


----------



## Vertego (17 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> This morning in West Malling
> 
> View attachment 135189


That wall has got a bit of a leak.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (18 Jul 2016)

Somewhere in sleepy Cheshire today.


----------



## Andy_R (18 Jul 2016)

My bike was in front of this wall. This is the view of the back of the wall. The pointing is perfection, and the apparent randomness appeals to my inner child...my OCD pal is still trying to find a pattern...(snigger)...and getting very cross with me for posting this on FB...


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Jul 2016)

My bike in front of an art work by Bill Billings, a local artist.

You can see this as you arrive into wolverton station from London. It's on the canal path of the grand union canal.





it stretches for a good 150m.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jul 2016)

This morning at Cambridge Fire Station;


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2016)

The Kingpin again in front of the church wall in my village. The only building made of flint stones in the village.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2016)

My latest Ian May


----------



## madferret (20 Jul 2016)




----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> A fence is still a 'wall' though. Materials of construction were never specified ....


When I started the thread one of my major aims was to provoke discussion around the taxonomy of barriers.
Is this a picture of a cycle in front of a wall (taken on Monday in Crosby)?







Andy_R said:


> My bike was in front of this wall. This is the view of the back of the wall. The pointing is perfection, and the apparent randomness appeals to my inner child...my OCD pal is still trying to find a pattern...(snigger)...and getting very cross with me for posting this on FB...


You need to stand back to see the pattern:







CarlP said:


> The Kingpin again in front of the church wall in my village. The only building made of flint stones in the village.
> View attachment 135408


An excellent example.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2016)

RedRider said:


> When I started the thread one of my major aims was to provoke discussion around the taxonomy of barriers.
> Is this a picture of a cycle in front of a wall (taken on Monday in Crosby)?
> View attachment 135570
> 
> ...


Loving the Crosby pic.


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2016)

Here's some from today, taken on the site of the crossbones burial ground on Red Cross Way in Borough.
It's a community garden and art space, a regular stop off for the Largactyl Shuffle and a memorial to the outcast dead.








Here's another from Monday. The cycle stands on a low wall but also in front of a nearly-became-a-wall. The red stones in the background are old bricks shaped by the Mersey estuary. I can't remember the story behind why there are so many on this stretch of beach but now I wonder whether they were used as ballast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2016)

Well, with barrier taxonomy being iterpreted ever more loosely ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, with barrier taxonomy being iterpreted ever more loosely ...




Got one of those frames in the shed,bit too big for me and don't do much touring so really it should go to a good home.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got one of those frames in the shed,bit too big for me and don't do much touring so really it should go to a good home.


Reinforce your shed. It weighs a ton.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jul 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Reinforce your shed. It weighs a ton.



Yep I know,used to ride it a lot back in the day;good old Reynolds 500.

Actually ought to get the bb out as I think the threads are a bit dodgy so would need checking before I think about getting rid.


----------



## Nibor (21 Jul 2016)

My London Road Exploring bike


----------



## TeeShot (22 Jul 2016)

Gawsworth yesterday


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2016)

Nice try, cyclist from the 1950s but that's not a wall, it's a trig point.





This is a wall taken earlier today:





In fact it's this wall built in memorial to Leopold Salomons, an insurance salesman who bought Box Hill and gave it to the National Trust:


----------



## mcgregor (25 Jul 2016)




----------



## davester65 (25 Jul 2016)

A vintage wall behind my vintage bike


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jul 2016)

davester65 said:


> A vintage wall behind my vintage bike
> View attachment 136235


Very smart


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2016)

My latest arrival a Sigma by Chas Roberts.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2016)

A blast down to Ashford to get August's Imperial Century Challenge ride done and dusted meant an opportunity to lean the bike against the wall of the entrance to the graveyard of St Michael's Church in Smarden in Kent.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Another day, another ride, another 100 miles.. so the obligatory pic for y'all.... against a wall...


----------



## Nibor (3 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Another day, another ride, another 100 miles.. so the obligatory pic for y'all.... against a wall...
> 
> View attachment 137497


That is gorgeous Titanium?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> That is gorgeous Titanium?



Thanks. Yes it's Ti. Van Nicholas.


----------



## Nibor (3 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks. Yes it's Ti. Van Nicholas.


 jealous and happy for you at the same time.

I dream of titanium. (Don't like plastic)


----------



## Haitch (3 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> thats the Aquaduct In between Marple and Romiley, I used to jump across there as a kid ( for a dare) !!



I was once attacked by a goat on it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> jealous and happy for you at the same time.
> 
> I dream of titanium. (Don't like plastic)




Ti prices have come down quite a bit in recent years. Spa, Planet X, Ribble, Dolan all do reasonably priced Ti.


----------



## Nibor (3 Aug 2016)

Unfortunately only have steel budget currently running a Ribble 525 and have my eye on the Ribble Ti not for a while yet though.


----------



## Goggs (3 Aug 2016)

I've always fancied a titanium bike too but way out of my price range sadly. Beautiful bike though.


----------



## steve50 (3 Aug 2016)

Just got mine out of the shed for a good clean and a coat of maguires cleaner wax, after last weeks ride in pouring rain it was pretty grotty but looking new again now,


----------



## booze and cake (4 Aug 2016)

One for the is this a wall or isn't it debate.




....in before anyone says...OK so its my bike in front of a tree in front of a wall


----------



## Goggs (4 Aug 2016)

Wow! Where is this?


----------



## booze and cake (4 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Wow! Where is this?



Its on the lawn in front of the Serpentine Gallery in Hyde Park in London at the moment.

http://www.dezeen.com/2016/06/07/vi...6-mountainous-outside-cavernous-inside-movie/


----------



## RedRider (4 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> One for the is this a wall or isn't it debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap!


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Aug 2016)

I thought it was Box hill.


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Aug 2016)




----------



## Goggs (5 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Its on the lawn in front of the Serpentine Gallery in Hyde Park in London at the moment.
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2016/06/07/vi...6-mountainous-outside-cavernous-inside-movie/



Ah right, thanks. I won't be seeing that anytime soon then.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Aug 2016)

The wall is outside my house, and the bike has only done about 0.2 miles so far, it was only just assembled and quickly tested this afternoon. Roll on the weekend.


----------



## RedRider (5 Aug 2016)

mcgregor said:


> View attachment 136221


The sheer size of the mighty oak felled to create this decking deserves comment and likes as does the Herculean effort required to transport the henge-like stones for the wall your bike leans against


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2016)

RedRider said:


> The sheer size of the mighty oak felled to create this decking deserves comment and likes as does the Herculean effort required to transport the henge-like stones for the wall your bike leans against


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

My bike'snot against a wall.. but a few others are.
From today's Summer Cinque Ports ride.


----------



## AM1 (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2016)

Technically, it's a bridge, I know... But the bridge has a wall so I reckon it still counts


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Aug 2016)

My Helium and the better halfs' Liv at Denver sluice last friday.


----------



## Nibor (8 Aug 2016)

RedRider said:


> The sheer size of the mighty oak felled to create this decking deserves comment and likes as does the Herculean effort required to transport the henge-like stones for the wall your bike leans against


And it is dangerous it has no brakes


----------



## Nigel182 (8 Aug 2016)

Out Today thought I'd put in a Seawall Pic although technically it's on the River but the Local's refer to it being a Seawall


----------



## RedRider (8 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> And it is dangerous it has no brakes


That could cause a small accident.


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Aug 2016)

Out Along the River Today with Joanne..... Can you guess which one is her Bike ???


----------



## raleighnut (9 Aug 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Out Along the River Today with Joanne..... Can you guess which one is her Bike ???


 Nice 

I'd be trying to 'nick' her saddle for my bike, is it a Spa leather one.


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Nice
> 
> I'd be trying to 'nick' her saddle for my bike, is it a Spa leather one.


Not a Spa and it's Vinyl will stick with my Turbo


----------



## madferret (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## Goggs (9 Aug 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Out Today thought I'd put in a Seawall Pic although technically it's on the River but the Local's refer to it being a Seawall



That's a beautiful bike mate. Kudos.


----------



## Old Steve (11 Aug 2016)

My bike and a wall this morning....


----------



## Simon_m (11 Aug 2016)

Does the "Atlantic Wall" count?


----------



## addictfreak (11 Aug 2016)




----------



## addictfreak (11 Aug 2016)




----------



## Old Steve (11 Aug 2016)

I thought the wall with my bike was crying out for a edit.... So here it is..


----------



## Goggs (11 Aug 2016)

Old Steve said:


> I thought the wall with my bike was crying out for a edit.... So here it is..



Nice shot Steve!


----------



## stearman65 (11 Aug 2016)




----------



## stearman65 (11 Aug 2016)

Or How about one on the "Edge" (Hedge)


----------



## madferret (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## swansonj (13 Aug 2016)

madferret said:


> View attachment 139387


Not just a wall but some 400 kV underground cables as well! What more could a man ask for....


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2016)

At the top of Kearby Cliff


----------



## Dark46 (13 Aug 2016)

With new black tape and Saddle


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2016)

My old pub bike holding up some nettles..


----------



## toddmeister (14 Aug 2016)

My first ride today and my first "wall" post. Is this a wall?........


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2016)

toddmeister said:


> View attachment 139476
> My first ride today and my first "wall" post. Is this a wall?........


If it looks like a wall, smells like a wall and sounds like a wall, it's probably a wall


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2016)

Charles Darwin's wall in the front of Charles Darwin's house.


----------



## RedRider (14 Aug 2016)

Girl at a Window (with a bicycle) after Rembrandt


----------



## madferret (15 Aug 2016)

I "Locked" my bike.......


----------



## Roadrider48 (18 Aug 2016)

My latest against a wall.


----------



## Old Steve (18 Aug 2016)

My newest addition against a wall of bricks.


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Aug 2016)

Against the wall in the living room...... Dont tell the wife !


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2016)

Jamieyorky said:


> View attachment 140329
> 
> Against the wall in the living room...... Dont tell the wife !


Best place for it today.


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Best place for it today.



Its not actually raining hear at the moment but ive got to look after my daughter while the wife goes to Tesco's. So by the time i can go out to ride it will probably be raining


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2016)

Jamieyorky said:


> Its not actually raining hear at the moment but ive got to look after my daughter while the wife goes to Tesco's. So by the time i can go out to ride it will probably be raining


Persisting it down here, still the garden needs it.


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Persisting it down here, still the garden needs it.



True. I want it to rain now anyway, off to cornwall next Thursday for 10 days and need the hot weather for then


----------



## RedRider (19 Aug 2016)

A wall for Olympic track cyclists.
Nice wall shame about the picture quality...


----------



## ayceejay (19 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Charles Darwin's wall in the front of Charles Darwin's house.
> 
> View attachment 139514



Not his bike as well is it?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2016)

Hubert Fountain Ashford, kent.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Aug 2016)

New bike, old wall - actually a WW2 pill box at the former entrance to Royal Ordnance Factory at Barnbow. 
As you can see, the site developers have professionally and very sympathetically sealed the machine gun slit to stop any of the new residents using it for the original purpose....

Here's the blue plaque on the adjacent gatepost:


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2016)

OK, it's more of a kerb than a wall, but it's also a gate. My new 13 Implicit Alpha at *Dock Gate 1* of Felixstowe Port.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Aug 2016)

Helium against the wall of Ely Porta after it's first run out with new carbon wheels and FMB tubs;


----------



## Salar (22 Aug 2016)




----------



## RegG (22 Aug 2016)

Salar said:


>



I remember the "RSW" well.... preferred my Moulton though!


----------



## RedRider (22 Aug 2016)




----------



## Nigel182 (24 Aug 2016)

Out around the Lanes Today.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (28 Aug 2016)

Actually the Jubilee Tower but still a wall


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2016)

My Canyon Inflite 8 CX at Delapre Abbey, today.


----------



## booze and cake (29 Aug 2016)

A few from the last week.
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160824_130739_zpsm47wkk9x.jpg.html]

[/URL]

http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160828_140438_zpsvgsufozs.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

New bike, old wall.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2016)

From today - the dam wall at Alton Water


----------



## Darren69 (30 Aug 2016)

That was my old bike


----------



## captaincraig (30 Aug 2016)

Took this pic yesterday whilst on a ride around the Wiltshire countryside.


----------



## Goggs (30 Aug 2016)

Nice bike. The handlebar tape looks particularly good. And it's a Cube.


----------



## Darren69 (1 Sep 2016)

Along the nutbrook trail


----------



## wayneo (3 Sep 2016)




----------



## Goggs (3 Sep 2016)

Excellent! You win the internet tonight.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Sep 2016)

captaincraig said:


> Took this pic yesterday whilst on a ride around the Wiltshire countryside.


Where is that cap'n


----------



## captaincraig (5 Sep 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Where is that cap'n



Stanton St Quintin.


----------



## RedRider (5 Sep 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2016)

Alongside the Northampton Arm of the Grand Union canal, under the M1 at Rothersthorpe.


----------



## daisyj (11 Sep 2016)

Nunney Castle this morning.


----------



## booze and cake (11 Sep 2016)

There's a wall under there somewhere. At the back of Tate Britain.


----------



## jack smith (12 Sep 2016)

My two new bikes I picked up thisweek


----------



## Old Steve (12 Sep 2016)

My Orro against a wall of glass..


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2016)

Does a Walls in front of your cycle count?


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2016)

A small wall with a fence on top, on the 2016 TdY route at Ryther


----------



## Sturmey_Hub (18 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Ye Olde Smugglers Alfriston


Ah yes. The CTC, I remember it well. Any place with a sign such as that outside is worth a visit.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Sep 2016)

OT, so my aplogies
The history of the winged wheel and a list of sightings is here


----------



## addictfreak (18 Sep 2016)

Stocksfield Bridge


----------



## toffee (19 Sep 2016)

Resting on the C2C






Derek


----------



## Bariton (20 Sep 2016)

Found this in the back of the garage!


----------



## iandg (20 Sep 2016)

Work bike against the lab wall


----------



## ayceejay (20 Sep 2016)

addictfreak said:


> View attachment 144417
> 
> Stocksfield Bridge


That one is behind the wall isn't it?


----------



## doog (20 Sep 2016)

Hohenzollernbrücke Bridge , Cologne on European tour...the bridge is adorned with hundreds of thousands of padlocks...cathedral in the background.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Sep 2016)

A very boring wall sadly, but I promise you that the pub interior behind it is more interesting.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2016)

As I'm excused bikes for another 5 weeks, here's a photo of No1 grandson in his buggy in front of a wall as I took him for a 3 mile stroll around the town...
Hope it still counts


----------



## iandg (20 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 144775
> 
> 
> As I'm excused bikes for another 5 weeks, here's a photo of No1 grandson in his buggy in front of a wall as I took home for a 3 mile stroll around the town...
> Hope it still counts



It's got wheels I suppose (and a smile)


----------



## TeeShot (21 Sep 2016)

A well positioned wall to stop you falling into the sea


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2016)

Ok. Mine is leaning against a bridge. It's a sort of wall though.


----------



## RedRider (21 Sep 2016)

The old brixton cycles shop front. The building will be knocked down soon enough but in the meantime it's a canvas...


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2016)

A small wall at the Yorkshire Tea Rooms in Malton, where we were made very welcome on yesterday's Scarborough ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Sep 2016)

On the way to work;a car park wall off Mill Rd in that Cambridge


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2016)

Some bike against wall pics taken during our ride through the Sierra Nevada mountains in Spain


----------



## Globalti (26 Sep 2016)

Not my bike but the bike of a customer in Cape Town, Tim, who hires a bike and takes me out for a ride when I'm there. Here on the Chapman's Peak climb on the Cape Argus route:


----------



## RobWard (26 Sep 2016)

More in a bush than a wall


----------



## Vertego (26 Sep 2016)

It's a wall!!!


----------



## booze and cake (27 Sep 2016)

[/URL]
I came across this funky greenhouse this afternoon and wondered what it was: http://www.run-riot.com/articles/blogs/qa-altered-states-heywood-condie


----------



## RedRider (27 Sep 2016)

booze and cake said:


> [/URL]
> I came across this funky greenhouse this afternoon and wondered what it was: http://www.run-riot.com/articles/blogs/qa-altered-states-heywood-condie


Cool. I can't work out where that is from the links. Is it local?


----------



## booze and cake (27 Sep 2016)

Local for Londoners, its outside the Royal Society of Sculptors at 108 Old Brompton Rd, SW7 3RA


----------



## Vertego (27 Sep 2016)

Another wall...






I make no excuses for the scowl on my face...it was cold, wet and visibility was not quite what we had hoped for. And to get there, we had to dodge sheep, cattle and ride through an assortment of 'natural deposits' on the road that made the 1st 5kms of the descent 'interesting'.


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2016)

Following on from my post on page 22 of the green wall at the back of Tate Britain, I've since discovered London's largest living wall is in Victoria. Its testament to how busy the road its located on is, being just off Buckingham Palace Road and the motorway to Hyde Park corner, and how concentrated you have to be to cycle and avoid conflict with the 24/7 stream of cars, lorries, buses, construction vehicles and tourists, that despite cycling right past it on countless occasions in over 3 and a half years I've never ever noticed it. I cycled up there today and had a proper LOL at the scale of my obliviousness.

Unfortunately taking a picture of it with a bike for this threads purposes was'nt straight forward, both sides of the 2 lane 1 way system are currently building sites with huge cranes, hoardings, and loads of men in high Viz looking not busy, but quizzically at the fella in lycra putting in his bike in funny positions and pointing his phone at the sky. The local CCTV operatives must have been poised over the 'alert the feds we've got a live one here' button. So first off I tried this
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161013_zpsugq88d7d.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Bah! Does'nt do it justice, builders hoardings are making it tricky, so I come further back
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161043_zpsfcvztljl.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Hmm a bit better but I'm still not happy, so I try to go square on but this is as far back as I can go without getting splatted by the 2 lane perma-traffic.
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161341_zpshi7sbeeu.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Totally useless, OK so we have bike, but where's the bloody green wall! Look up.
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161351_zps0uakdclz.jpg.html]

[/URL] Still looks pretty good for late in the year, look right a bit…
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161404_zpsxlvfjoda.jpg.html]

[/URL]
OK so I'm going to risk leaving my unlocked bike, unattended, as I cross the 2 lane superhighway on the green man ped crossing to try and get it all in one photo, remember this is 'if it ain't nailed down it'll get nicked' London we're talking about here, so my heart is pounding more that it does riding down here. I clip clop across the road in my silly cycle shoes, go as far back as I can against more builders hoardings, take a quick snap before pegging it back across before the green man ends and I'm stranded.
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161430_zpsupqwctjm.jpg.html]

[/URL]
DOH!, total fail again, LOL you can only just see a tiny bit of the bikes front wheel, its like a where's Wally, but loads more rubbish. This was the best I could manage



I did'nt do it justice, more about it here:
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3017384/londons-largest-living-wall-takes-root


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Local for Londoners, its outside the Royal Society of Sculptors at 108 Old Brompton Rd, SW7 3RA


 
London? Really? You surprise me!


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## dim (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## freiston (30 Sep 2016)

How about in front of a Sky City Ride wall?
Click the image for an even bigger one.


----------



## toddmeister (1 Oct 2016)

In front of a (sea)wall


----------



## freiston (1 Oct 2016)

Not a good photo, but my Tern folder against the inside 'wall' of the 900 bus, Birmingham...


----------



## RedRider (1 Oct 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Following on from my post on page 22 of the green wall at the back of Tate Britain, I've since discovered London's largest living wall is in Victoria. Its testament to how busy the road its located on is, being just off Buckingham Palace Road and the motorway to Hyde Park corner, and how concentrated you have to be to cycle and avoid conflict with the 24/7 stream of cars, lorries, buses, construction vehicles and tourists, that despite cycling right past it on countless occasions in over 3 and a half years I've never ever noticed it. I cycled up there today and had a proper LOL at the scale of my obliviousness.
> 
> Unfortunately taking a picture of it with a bike for this threads purposes was'nt straight forward, both sides of the 2 lane 1 way system are currently building sites with huge cranes, hoardings, and loads of men in high Viz looking not busy, but quizzically at the fella in lycra putting in his bike in funny positions and pointing his phone at the sky. The local CCTV operatives must have been poised over the 'alert the feds we've got a live one here' button. So first off I tried this
> http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_161013_zpsugq88d7d.jpg.html]
> ...


Haha. Excellent.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Oct 2016)

In front of a wall, in front of the Almshouses at Aberford.


----------



## dr snuggles (2 Oct 2016)

Malt loaf stop near a pretty empty looking 
Derwent reservoir.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Oct 2016)

Lit up Planet X this morning in that Cambridge;


----------



## madferret (9 Oct 2016)




----------



## velovoice (9 Oct 2016)

Hard to believe it's October!


----------



## Vertego (11 Oct 2016)

That wall is as thick as it is tall.


----------



## Winnershsaint (14 Oct 2016)

Vertego said:


> View attachment 147334
> 
> 
> That wall is as thick as it is tall.


Is that Silchester?


----------



## Vertego (14 Oct 2016)

Winnershsaint said:


> Is that Silchester?


It is indeed, with St. Mary's church, Silchester just the other side of the wall.


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Oct 2016)

Here's one of my "new" MTB on the way down from Princetown to Burrator reservoir. Saw the wall and this thread immediately popped into mind


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2016)

Sissinghurst Castle in Kent


----------



## Goggs (16 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Sissinghurst Castle in Kent
> 
> View attachment 148100



That's how to do a photo here..


----------



## Roadrider48 (19 Oct 2016)




----------



## LincsBlue (19 Oct 2016)

Ok it's not a wall but if you use your imagination it could be. In the background is an old canal basin on the Grantham canal in Hickling, Leicestershire.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2016)

Here's mine..


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Oct 2016)

Boon 51 said:


> View attachment 148622
> Here's mine..


Nice!


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> Nice!



Thanks.. TCR Pro 1 with Mavic Exalith's 52mm and Giant carbon bars, makes me smile just to look at it..


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Oct 2016)

It's a nice looking machine that-great wheels too.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Oct 2016)

Roadrider48 said:


> It's a nice looking machine that-great wheels too.



First time I've ever used aero wheels... Brill..
Cheers


----------



## Diggs (22 Oct 2016)

Sometimes your bike against the wall pic asks more questions than it answers


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2016)

Diggs said:


> Sometimes your bike against the wall pic asks more questions than it answers
> 
> View attachment 148815


So where is 'Miss Goodbodys' phone number then eh.


----------



## SuperHans123 (24 Oct 2016)




----------



## booze and cake (25 Oct 2016)

A couple of good ones from this afternoons brief ride.

Rapunzel, Rapunzel, let down your hair, so that I may climb thy golden stair


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Oct 2016)

The middle photo is rather good..


----------



## booze and cake (25 Oct 2016)

Thanks, not bad for just a phone pic. I've just posted more about the location on the 'your ride today' thread if anyone wants more info about it.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Oct 2016)




----------



## Jamieyorky (29 Oct 2016)

Against the wall in the hall.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2016)

My old Marin outside Walgrave church


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2016)

My cdf taken yesterday morning


----------



## User19783 (14 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> My cdf taken yesterday morning
> 
> View attachment 151209


How ru getting on with the TDF?

I've got the stainless Steel TDF and to be frank, it's not the best bike I own.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2016)

User19783 said:


> How ru getting on with the TDF?
> 
> I've got the stainless Steel TDF and to be frank, it's not the best bike I own.



36 miles down and loving it so early days. Have you got guards on yours ?


----------



## sanddancer (14 Nov 2016)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 144844
> A well positioned wall to stop you falling into the sea




Great orme ?


----------



## rualexander (14 Nov 2016)




----------



## User19783 (14 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> 36 miles down and loving it so early days. Have you got guards on yours ?



Nope, it's hanging in the shed till next year, as I am using the bike I brought from @Roadrider48 , PX London road, all fitted with rack and guards ,


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2016)

User19783 said:


> Nope, it's hanging in the shed till next year, as I am using the bike I brought from @Roadrider48 , PX London road, all fitted with rack and guards ,



Ah that lovely blue one


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2016)

The trusty Road Comp at Saxton


----------



## RedRider (20 Nov 2016)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 151223


Brilliant.


----------



## RedRider (20 Nov 2016)

New bike, old wall.


----------



## dim (20 Nov 2016)

my S-works against a bank (wall of sand  ) crap photo but was at a place called Cold Christmas (a path that runs for approx 5km ) ... and was on a 90km route from my home ...

I really enjoyed cycling on that stretch .... no cars, winding path ... good tar with no potholes:


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2016)

The Ridley Icarus against the wall of the River Tea Rooms in St Ives during yesterdays club ride;


----------



## sackville d (21 Nov 2016)

This pic was taken about 9 months ago but since the weather conditions are similar to how they are now I think it`s appropriate


----------



## RedRider (23 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Peugeot Grand Sport


Nice. What tyres are those?


----------



## rockenrolla (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## Bonno (24 Nov 2016)

Mallorca Oct.2016


----------



## iandg (24 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> New bike, old wall.
> View attachment 151844



What a lovely bike


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2016)

Does this count


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Does this count
> 
> View attachment 152495




I'm struggling here to see any kind of wall.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'm struggling here to see any kind of wall.


HBF


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I'm struggling here to see any kind of wall.





theclaud said:


> HBF



its all in the imagination


----------



## velovoice (25 Nov 2016)

My Brompton



in front of "my" seat in the promenade wall, Bognor Regis.


----------



## dim (26 Nov 2016)

posted on another thread, but I'm happy with this pic from today's ride..... was a nightmare as many of the roads were country lanes running between farms .... narrow and large deep potholes every few feet.... left home and the fog had lifted .... as soon as I started climbing the hills, I encountered very heavy fog, added to the fact that the roads were wet. 

I got halfway and the lane that I was travelling on, had a barrier and a notice saying that it is closed ... I had enough, so I set my garmin to take me home

I spent the whole week planning this route on ridewithgps .... It was supposed to be 90km long, but I ended up riding 63km with 550 meters of climbing ... 

When I dragged the little man on all the whole course, and I thought it looked like a fast route on very quiet lanes with decent roads .... it's a very good course if you have a mountain bike or cyclo cross though

Here's a photo showing some of the dense fog


----------



## User19783 (26 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Clean again
> View attachment 152609


A double like for that .


----------



## RedRider (27 Nov 2016)

Outside the national portrait gallery...


----------



## Bicykell (28 Nov 2016)

Not a wall at all.


----------



## beastie (29 Nov 2016)

Wall plus water...Ullswater to be precise


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Dec 2016)




----------



## User19783 (3 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> Same wall, different bike
> 
> View attachment 153273



Nice bike 


Doing some research about your bike and I came across the bikeradar forum,

back in 2013 some guy with a user name of
47p2, posted some photos, 
Looks just like yours?

Great looking bike.


----------



## Mireystock (17 Dec 2016)




----------



## NeilM (18 Dec 2016)

Old bike, old wall.


----------



## NeilM (18 Dec 2016)

And another.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Dec 2016)

There's this, totally bombproof and ugly but I like it a lot


----------



## RedRider (22 Dec 2016)

I guess it fits some definitions of a wall as well as a window...




The glints behind the bars and saddle are from the copper-bottomed hull of...


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Dec 2016)

And this, but the wall is more of a bridge. The path you see will likely become a part of the Oxford to Cambridge rail line so I wanted to ride it before it disappears


----------



## User19783 (22 Dec 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 154978
> And this, but the wall is more of a bridge. The path you see will likely become a part of the Oxford to Cambridge rail line so I wanted to ride it before it disappears



Thanks for that, 
I've just Google the route, interesting.

http://www.oxfordtoday.ox.ac.uk/features/reconnecting-varsity-railway#


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Dec 2016)

User19783 said:


> Thanks for that,
> I've just Google the route, interesting.
> 
> http://www.oxfordtoday.ox.ac.uk/features/reconnecting-varsity-railway#



I'm interested in that I'm concerned about the government plan is to hand it over completely to private companies, obviously after the tax payer has paid the private consultants to pretty much organise the plan.

In my humble opinion , the traveler would get a better deal if it was kept as a public non profit making line with any surplus being re-invested back to keep it well maintained but that is probably a title for a thread in sc & p.

The leg of the path we rode on that day is lovely but hard going due to it being mainly still ballast and I was on 35mm cycle cross tyres, I'd say an mtb would be slightly more suited.

You really do get a feeling of remoteness for the most part, if you're local, try it.


----------



## 22point8 (23 Dec 2016)

Wearing my new Polaris RBS Grid jacket I saw in the bargains thread (got it for £20, now its back up to £75), also wearing their bamboo base layer top (£5 now 30) and Loki gloves (£10 now £30).

Bike is Ridgeback Dual Track X3 2015 17 inch 6061 frame, CrMo forks, 27 speed Acera M390 (shifters, front mech, 48/36/26 175mm crankset, M395 disc brakes, RM66 hubs, 11-32 HG200-9 cassette), Deore M591 rear mech. Wellgo LU313 pedals, Ventura (label inside says Messingslager) 55mm mudguards. Alexrims DH19 36h and Contonetal Cyclocross Speed 700x35c. £5 Ebay Moon Comet clone lights and £2 lights on seatstay and fork.

Previously had the M:Part primoplastic mudguards, the 55mm were more like 45mm, and the plastic adjustable stays broke and needed constant adjustment.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Dec 2016)




----------



## Spokesmann (31 Dec 2016)

Last ride of the year on my 1968 Sun Chris Barber 10...


----------



## simon.r (2 Jan 2017)

A bit of a mucky first ride of 2017, but the mudguards did their job


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Jan 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2017)

Time to resume the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.
And of course, no century ride would be complete without the Bike Against A Wall pic.

So here you go.
Taken in Plaxtol in Kent. The spring water is fit for human consumption. It feeds the water to the pub next door. In fact if you do ask for water for your bidon in the pub, the landlord will ask you to fill your bottle at the spring.


----------



## NeilM (4 Jan 2017)

Out today for the first time on the Trek 830 I am converting into a tourer.


----------



## Ciar (4 Jan 2017)

My baby after having visited my local Epping, it's a mud fest but this isn't as bad as usual


----------



## RedRider (5 Jan 2017)

This wall commemorates former Spurs and Northampton Town inside forward Walter Tull who, praised in dispatches for his gallantry and coolness but controversially denied a military cross, became the first black British Army officer to lead white soldiers into battle. He was killed in France during the spring offensive, 1918.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2017)

RedRider said:


> This wall commemorates former Spurs and Northampton Town inside forward Walter Tull who, praised in dispatches for his gallantry and coolness but controversially denied a military cross, became the first black British Army officer to lead white soldiers into battle. He was killed in France during the spring offensive, 1918.
> View attachment 156320


Chain's slack.


----------



## booze and cake (6 Jan 2017)

A few worthy walls from across London taken over the last few days


----------



## RedRider (6 Jan 2017)

booze and cake said:


> A few worthy walls from across London taken over the last few days


Maxi priest and the rainy night road scene are five minutes from where I live (the kebab shop next to Fake It is decent btw). I recognise the raven but can't place where it is. Matches your bike tho.


----------



## booze and cake (7 Jan 2017)

RedRider said:


> Maxi priest and the rainy night road scene are five minutes from where I live (the kebab shop next to Fake It is decent btw). I recognise the raven but can't place where it is. Matches your bike tho.



Ahh so those ones are your manor, if I'm ever over that way in need of fuel I'll remember the kebab shop tip, cheers . There's obviously a vibrant graffiti community around there as things seem to pop up all the time, I think the rainy American city one is amongst the best I've ever seen, I marvel at it every time I go past it.

The raven one is on Pritchard Rd in Hackney as you approach Broadway Market. The girl holding the cockerel is on Clerkenwell Rd and has appeared over the Chrimbo holidays I think.


----------



## NeilM (7 Jan 2017)

Todays shakedown ride of my latest build.


----------



## Dark46 (8 Jan 2017)




----------



## RedRider (9 Jan 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Ahh so those ones are your manor, if I'm ever over that way in need of fuel I'll remember the kebab shop tip, cheers . There's obviously a vibrant graffiti community around there as things seem to pop up all the time, I think the rainy American city one is amongst the best I've ever seen, I marvel at it every time I go past it.
> 
> The raven one is on Pritchard Rd in Hackney as you approach Broadway Market. The girl holding the cockerel is on Clerkenwell Rd and has appeared over the Chrimbo holidays I think.


Cycling in London's great isn't it? For
a while I thought that roadscape was a photo/poster.
I've posted this next wall before but with a different bike etc now...


----------



## screenman (9 Jan 2017)

Does that count?


----------



## spiderman2 (11 Jan 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (12 Jan 2017)




----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

My bike, my wall.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

Todays morning ride, Different bike today. It was feeling neglegted.
Does 6 inches count as a wall?







It was before sunrise, hence the colour.


----------



## ayceejay (15 Jan 2017)

Here's a picture of a wall feel free to superimpose your bike on it if you are wall challenged


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Jan 2017)

1968 Sun 'Chris Barber 10' Team replica bike


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

First the wall...





Then with bike...


----------



## booze and cake (16 Jan 2017)

I forced myself out this drab grey day but managed to find some colour to brighten up the afternoon. These ones are around curry central, Brick Lane.








And this one is on the wall of The London Clinic on Devonshire St




....which is this:


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jan 2017)

What a difference a day makes, glorious sunshine today, nice enough to awaken the geared bike from hibernation. Another 'thumbs up' on the 4th plinth in Trafalgar Square at the moment




....meanwhile over in Acton, land of the giants....


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

Different bike, different wall.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jan 2017)

I've got my eye in for funky walls this week. Cross posted from 'your ride today' thread I came across these today


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Not quite a traditional phone box...more a phone recess...


----------



## Vertego (19 Jan 2017)

It's not a very big wall, but it is still a wall...


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

The wall's in the background but big enough to see I reckon.


----------



## Vertego (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 334144
> 
> The wall's in the background but big enough to see I reckon.


Or otherwise, it's a bike on top of a wall


----------



## booze and cake (20 Jan 2017)




----------



## freiston (21 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 334144
> 
> The wall's in the background but big enough to see I reckon.


Where is that?


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jan 2017)

OK a glass wall...


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

freiston said:


> Where is that?



Sorry, I didn't get a notification for your reply.

It's Folkestone harbour, when the tides out you can walk down there, people take their dogs into the harbour for a walk.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

GGJ said:


> View attachment 156798



Christ on a bike! That is a stunning looking bicycle.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Jan 2017)

A shelter wall but NOT the well known 'Rest'


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> OK a glass wall...
> View attachment 334403


Stunning


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

Just found this from last years trip from Paris to home, a metal wall on a ferry.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

The last couple are the walls of the Roman fort at Richborough dating from 43AD. No bike as I was down a narrow footpath and the site was closed.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2017)

My CX holding up 'The Spectacles', on Spectacle Lane, Moulton. A Grade 2 listed thingy..


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jan 2017)

Today in Trinity Buoy Wharf




That is very well done, very good light reflections and looks very 3D, but my pic is a bit misleading. I could'nt go back any further to get it all in shot, in full it reads:


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

My shopper bike in front of a wall type object earlier today.


----------



## freiston (24 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Sorry, I didn't get a notification for your reply.
> 
> It's Folkestone harbour, when the tides out you can walk down there, people take their dogs into the harbour for a walk.


Cheers


----------



## RedRider (25 Jan 2017)

Some excellent examples recently. Here's my effort in the way up Brixton Hill...


----------



## TeeShot (26 Jan 2017)

Near the entrance to Beeston castle


----------



## Vertego (26 Jan 2017)

St Peter, Woolhampton...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2017)

T'other morning but just got around to posting..







On a cold and frosty morning..


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

Two today.






Outside an old barn in Cholsey.






And one by Agatha Christie's grave, St Mary's church , Cholsey.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

The Stour in Sandwich.


----------



## palinurus (27 Jan 2017)

Thames path


----------



## cubey (4 Feb 2017)

A bit of my bike, on a wall.  Taken for insurance purposes.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2017)

Taken this morning at Mears Ashby


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2017)

Taken on today's qualifying ride for the Century A Month Challenge.

The Mill in the pretty village of Farningham in Kent.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2017)

A bit of wall and a bit of bike, plus a bonus swan, by Northampton Boat Club.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Feb 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (8 Feb 2017)




----------



## Adamskirover (11 Feb 2017)

Whalley Abbey


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2017)

A wooden wall, but a wall nonetheless


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Feb 2017)




----------



## velovoice (12 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> View attachment 336805


We really need a Love button for this.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

Wickham church....there money in this village.


----------



## AckaDappa (14 Feb 2017)

New bike came today. Giant Toughroad SLR2.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Feb 2017)

A few from today. Leake St




Hassard St




And my favourites were these two, next to each other in Hackney Road


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Feb 2017)




----------



## rualexander (18 Feb 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2017)

Bmc racemachine


----------



## booze and cake (19 Feb 2017)

I take you to all the classy places. Today's foray was out by the bins at the back of Iceland in Tooting, a moody cul-de-sac I'd not want to hang around after dark, but with some surprisingly good art works.
















This was my favourite of the day.


----------



## Vertego (19 Feb 2017)

Aldermaston gaol house...






Old gaol house used mainly to accommodate drunks from the pub next-door. Hasn't been used for about 150 years, since it's cold inhabitant burned to death trying to get some warmth. Was vandalised a few years ago, with the door broken in - but this has been fixed.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Feb 2017)

In Thorner this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2017)

An attempt to make my roady look more interesting against a wall outside my house.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

Mines in there somewhere. Three old school bikes used as house ornamentation in Goodnestone. With added @Fab Foodie for perspective.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I take you to all the classy places. Today's foray was out by the bins at the back of Iceland in Tooting, a moody cul-de-sac I'd not want to hang around after dark, but with some surprisingly good art works.
> View attachment 338596
> 
> View attachment 338597
> ...


Fabulous artwork


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I take you to all the classy places. Today's foray was out by the bins at the back of Iceland in Tooting, a moody cul-de-sac I'd not want to hang around after dark, but with some surprisingly good art works.
> View attachment 338596
> 
> View attachment 338597
> ...


Fabulous! Must visit when next in the area.
Still loving that bike :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 338631
> 
> 
> An attempt to make my roady look more interesting against a wall outside my house.


A good attempt.... but it's still a plastic bike ;-)


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A good attempt.... but it's still a plastic bike ;-)


Bog off Escoffier.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 338634
> 
> 
> Mines in there somewhere. Three old school bikes used as house ornamentation in Goodnestone. With added @Fab Foodie for perspective.


I suppose the rather incongruous reflectors on the front wheels are to stop vehicles being driven into them.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Feb 2017)

A wall with a view. Yesterday. Well, it's still got a view today, but I was there... oh, you get the idea.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fabulous! Must visit when next in the area.
> Still loving that bike :-)



Thanks, since posting a bike in front of a blank wall early in this thread, this thread is all about the walls to me now.

I was in Camden this afternoon, and discovered some more good ones:


----------



## RedRider (21 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks, since posting a bike in front of a blank wall early in this thread, this thread is all about the walls to me now.
> 
> I was in Camden this afternoon, and discovered some more good ones:
> View attachment 338854
> ...


Definitely about the walls. Artfully placed bike is good tho. Love the fiery aerosol one for that.

A couple from the weekend. Shad Thames and BFI.







There's a huge painted wall under some railway arch off Jamaica Rd I've been meaning to stop at but need the right light (with this dodgy camera phone)


----------



## booze and cake (21 Feb 2017)

Some more from today. Shoreditch:




And these two were out in the wilds of E17, Walthamstow. Some sort of puppet girl, and a homage to Space Invaders.


----------



## RedRider (23 Feb 2017)

The bike was being blown along the wall by storm Doris as I took these


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2017)

Under what was a railway bridge along NCR 544 near Didicot.


----------



## booze and cake (24 Feb 2017)

RedRider said:


> View attachment 339251
> View attachment 339252
> 
> The bike was being blown along the wall by storm Doris as I took these



That's good isn't it. I saw it on a ride last year and thought it was a bit good for graffiti. You may know already, but its part of a series of art works around Streatham dedicated to famous folk from the area. I posted a link with details of all the others. The only other one I managed to get was the Octopussy one in honour of Roger Moore, all the others were on shutters which were rolled up as the shops were open. Here's the link to my original post with the details if anyone's interested, and some info on another local ledge Cynthia Payne RIP:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4558693

It was a lovely afternoon today and I managed to find a few more.








I love the sun reflection on the window on this, makes it look like a massive fireball is being fired from the graffiti trumpet.....said nobody before ever


----------



## booze and cake (25 Feb 2017)

This is obviously by the same person that did the one in Acton I did on page 31. This one is in Hackney.




So Mr huge stick man, you must have a good view from up there, can you see any gaps in the clouds? Any chance of any sunshine today?




Oh, boo.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Feb 2017)

The Icarus in front of St Peter-ad-Vincula church in Coveney;


----------



## RedRider (26 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> That's good isn't it. I saw it on a ride last year and thought it was a bit good for graffiti. You may know already, but its part of a series of art works around Streatham dedicated to famous folk from the area. I posted a link with details of all the others. The only other one I managed to get was the Octopussy one in honour of Roger Moore, all the others were on shutters which were rolled up as the shops were open. Here's the link to my original post with the details if anyone's interested, and some info on another local ledge Cynthia Payne RIP:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4558693


I hadn't realised it was part of something bigger (nor the proximity of the house of Payne), thanks for linking your 'ride' post.
I'd ridden past the tardis a few times before I stopped and realised it was painted on a window shutter, i
t's clever how the slats integrate into the design.
Today's walls are near Blackfriars Bridge and off St James Rd


----------



## RedRider (28 Feb 2017)

In herne hill...


----------



## Vertego (1 Mar 2017)

Ecchinswell...


----------



## jowwy (1 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> In herne hill...
> View attachment 340192


nice pictures, but that saddle angle?? is it even comfortable


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2017)

jowwy said:


> nice pictures, but that saddle angle?? is it even comfortable


Bizarrely, yes. Everything hangs over to the left if you see what I mean.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Mar 2017)

I went past this Chaffinch today in Loughborough Junction, and noticed it was opposite the Mohammed Ali one Redrider posted a while ago. I did wonder if it was by the same person who did the 'Acton owl' I found from page 31, and a quick google reveals it is, done by someone called ATM, who has painted a number of birds around London I shall try and find over the coming months.




Also on the bird theme is this impressive one in Brixton




Here's a Marilyn just off Brick Lane




I also saw these two next to each other in Shoreditch




It looks like LSD was involved in the creation of this one




Just round the corner from those in Bacon St they very aptly had a pig




And just up from that was this




I had no idea who Charlie Burns was, but after googling when I got home I found out more. I loved this moving tribute to a local legend, worth a read.
http://spitalfieldslife.com/2012/03/27/so-long-charlie-burns/


----------



## booze and cake (1 Mar 2017)

I forgot to add these from my ride last week. Windsor Terrace, Islington, called the London Terrace and from 1985





This wall was done by the neighbouring book shop off Old St to entice us in to buy their wares








This Banksy graffiti wall in Ladbroke Grove has been covered in perspex to prevent it being vandalised or smashed down and sold on Ebay




And this is also in Ladbroke Grove


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2017)

I love the acid one @booze and cake


----------



## RedRider (2 Mar 2017)

Brockley. Some sun at last


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

I don't what that is, it's sort of a wall but you can ride over it. Didcot power station in the background over the front wheel.






An abandoned barn


----------



## TeeShot (2 Mar 2017)

In front of a wall, beside a canal, close to a tunnel and near some steps. It's all go in Macclesfield


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2017)

By the gates of the remains of Boughton church today.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2017)

St James' Church - Cooling (As mentioned in Dickins' Great Expectations)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2017)

My bike against Millwall


----------



## RedRider (6 Mar 2017)

The Chelsea Arrrr-ts Club


----------



## The Bystander (7 Mar 2017)

Kelmarsh Hall












Wall@Kelmarsh



__ The Bystander
__ 7 Mar 2017


----------



## RedRider (9 Mar 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I went past this Chaffinch today in Loughborough Junction, and noticed it was opposite the Mohammed Ali one Redrider posted a while ago. I did wonder if it was by the same person who did the 'Acton owl' I found from page 31, and a quick google reveals it is, done by someone called ATM, who has painted a number of birds around London I shall try and find over the coming months.
> View attachment 340326
> 
> Also on the bird theme is this impressive one in Brixton
> ...


Only just clicked on the Charlie Burns link. He met all the notorious characters... the Krays, Julie Garland, the Pope... something tells me the stuff we don*the know of this guy is even more interesting than thej storieso he told.

Anyhow... the old Brixton Cycles building tumbles...


----------



## RedRider (10 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Only just clicked on the Charlie Burns link. He met all the notorious characters... the Krays, Julie Garland, the Pope... something tells me the stuff we don*the know of this guy is even more interesting than thej storieso he told.
> 
> Anyhow... the old Brixton Cycles building tumbles...
> View attachment 341660


A follow up to the old BC shop. The new BC shop with the wall of names...




I'll get a better one of that so you can read your name if you took part in the crowd funding thing.

And here's one the marmoset from deptford will know...


----------



## RedRider (10 Mar 2017)

Going a bit mad on the wall pics today. Severndroog Castle for Alex and six mates...


----------



## User32269 (11 Mar 2017)

Against the ruins of Norris Green Mansion, Liverpool. The mansion was built in 1830 on the site of the previous 17th century mansion built by the Norris family. This is what gave the area its name.
It was demolished in 1931. There is only the garden wall and an arch remaining. Given the areas well documented drug issues, I like the fact that a Latin inscription survives on the arch: 
*ALTE VOLO* ("I fly high").


----------



## RedRider (11 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> View attachment 341885
> 
> Against the ruins of Norris Green Mansion, Liverpool. The mansion was built in 1830 on the site of the previous 17th century mansion built by the Norris family. This is what gave the area its name.
> It was demolished in 1931. There is only the garden wall and an arch remaining. Given the areas well documented drug issues, I like the fact that a Latin inscription survives on the arch:
> *ALTE VOLO* ("I fly high").


I like a man who 'likes' a wall! I fly high indeed, also close to Alte Velo. Looking forward to some more Liverpool examples


----------



## User32269 (11 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> I like a man who 'likes' a wall! I fly high indeed, also close to Alte Velo. Looking forward to some more Liverpool examples


I've enjoyed your London pics, lots of my old stomping grounds! Will make a scouse wall effort!


----------



## Vertego (12 Mar 2017)




----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2017)

View attachment 342082



cyberknight said:


> View attachment 135091


Might get some more of those roundals, got some uci world champ bands on the back atm .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2017)

The Ribble this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Going a bit mad on the wall pics today. Severndroog Castle for Alex and six mates...
> View attachment 341738
> View attachment 341739


I walked past Severndroog Castle on my way to school five days a week twixt 1963 and 1968 and was born within a mile of it at the War Memorial hospital. Glad to see it still in good repair! How were the terraced gardens nearby?






My ironstone wall on Hunsbury Hill a day or so ago..


----------



## RedRider (12 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked past Severndroog Castle on my way to school five days a week twixt 1963 and 1968 and was born within a mile of it at the War Memorial hospital. Glad to see it still in good repair! How were the terraced gardens nearby?
> 
> View attachment 342160
> 
> ...


They look good.





I never knew the place existed before now. Did you ever go inside the castle? £3 to have look from the top . I wanted a view of the 'norwood ridge' but the weather wasn' that good...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> They look good.
> View attachment 342201
> 
> 
> I never knew the place existed before now. Did you ever go inside the castle? £3 to have look from the top . I wanted a view of the 'norwood ridge' but the weather wasn' that good...


I honestly can't remember if I went inside it. Too long ago! If it _was_ accessible, mum and dad would certainly have taken me there on picnics or walks.
If you head to the road at the bottom of the park, (Crookston Road) and turn left, number 100 was home for the first 17 years of my life...

Happy memories, thanks


----------



## RedRider (12 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I honestly can't remember if I went inside it. Too long ago! If it _was_ accessible, mum and dad would certainly have taken me there on picnics or walks.
> If you head to the road at the bottom of the park, (Crookston Road) and turn left, *number 100* was home for the first 17 years of my life...
> 
> Happy memories, thanks


If I think on there could be a wall pic coming up


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> If I think on there could be a wall pic coming up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> And here's one the marmoset from deptford will know...
> View attachment 341703


Heh heh, I've only just seen your Deptford photo. I know it well enough. Birthplace of alternative history, our Deptford is...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2017)

Deal station en-route to the FNRttC Southend.


----------



## RedRider (12 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Deal station en-route to the FNRttC Southend.
> 
> View attachment 342243


Nice and i'm gonna nick that drybag placement idea


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Nice and i'm gonna nick that drybag placement idea


You're welcome! Steal with pride :-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I honestly can't remember if I went inside it. Too long ago! If it _was_ accessible, mum and dad would certainly have taken me there on picnics or walks.
> If you head to the road at the bottom of the park, (Crookston Road) and turn left, number 100 was home for the first 17 years of my life...
> 
> Happy memories, thanks


Severndroog has only been restored recently. Talking of Crookston Road, I know someone who lives in Crookston Road. Used to be Rolf Harris' accordionist. For diplomatic reasons, I can't comment further.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Severndroog has only been restored recently. Talking of Crookston Road, I know someone who lives in Crookston Road. Used to be Rolf Harris' accordionist. For diplomatic reasons, I can't comment further.


It's a small world, but I wouldn't want to paint it...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2017)




----------



## velovoice (12 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Deal station en-route to the FNRttC Southend.
> 
> View attachment 342243


I see your "Deal station en route to the FNRttC" and raise with my "Tooting station en route to the FNRttC".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 342254


Best dandelions ever on cyclechat!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Best dandelions ever on cyclechat!


Swiss meadow!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Mar 2017)

St George's church, Thriplow


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2017)

Near Foxton Locks, today.


----------



## RedRider (14 Mar 2017)

Thumb/cog interface means I had another trip to the hossy and some time to collect walls. ..
Two from the prolific Artful Dodger on Peckham Rd









Then outside St Thomas' Hossy and the ICA...


----------



## User32269 (14 Mar 2017)

Took the cobbled together old Trek up the Liverpool Loop Line to see if it all worked without grinding or squeaking.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Mar 2017)

The start and finish of most of my rides....






Looking the other way...






I try to start going down the hill most of the time... That is 10%....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2017)

Cycle in front of the Blackwall Tunnel entrance


----------



## RedRider (16 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> View attachment 342530
> 
> Took the cobbled together old Trek up the Liverpool Loop Line to see if it all worked without grinding or squeaking.


I was along there before Christmas, my sister's gone up in the world and moved to formby so got of the train at Crewe and cycled the rest of the way. Sure beats queens drive



The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> The start and finish of most of my rides....
> 
> View attachment 342553
> 
> ...


 jealous


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> I was along there before Christmas, my sister's gone up in the world and moved to formby so got of the train at Crewe and cycled the rest of the way. Sure beats queens rd
> 
> jealous



Don't be... Just come by when you get a chance.. 

Tickets from there to here are not that expensive... and I am sure accommodations won't be bad either..


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Thumb/cog interface means I had another trip to the hossy and some time to collect walls. ..
> Two from the prolific Artful Dodger on Peckham Rd
> View attachment 342502
> 
> ...



I was there yesterday in that exact spot and with a bike. Forgot London has walls.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Mar 2017)

It's a wooden wall.


----------



## RedRider (16 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Don't be... Just come by when you get a chance..
> 
> Tickets from there to here are not that expensive... and I am sure accommodations won't be bad either..


Watch out I might take you up on that! I know Malaga a bit and have friends in Granada.


Salty seadog said:


> I was there yesterday in that exact spot and with a bike*. Forgot London has walls*.


If you're tired of London walls, you're tired of walls my friend.
Speaking of walls, these are from a few weeks ago and we're taken on a Dutch London ramble. A Dutch embassy, Dutch church and Dutch queen...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Watch out I might take you up on that! I know Malaga a bit and have friends in Granada.
> 
> If you're tired of London walls, you're tired of walls my friend.
> Speaking of walls, these are from a few weeks ago and we're taken on a Dutch London ramble. A Dutch embassy, Dutch church and Dutch queen...
> ...


I hope that's Douve Egberts in that coffee flask.


----------



## RedRider (16 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope that's Douve Egberts in that coffee flask.


Advocaat with a dash of waffle


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Advocaat with a dash of waffle


I keep my waffle for conversations.


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Mar 2017)

First Ride out and against the Wall at Decathlon.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Watch out I might take you up on that! I know Malaga a bit and have friends in Granada.



I am serious..! This is what I am trying to do for a living so come over..!! I show you around.. I am somewhere between Malaga and Marbella... In the middle of those mountains.. So come over whenever you want..! I can show you some of my favorite roads around here...

P.S: don't forget to bring your climbing legs...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Mar 2017)

After some climbing in Malaga... The bikes were looking for some shade... And us for some water..






This is at the top of a cat 3 climb.. a steady 6% with a few dips where you can put the big chain ring and die going back up again..


----------



## RedRider (19 Mar 2017)

Peckham Rye


----------



## rualexander (19 Mar 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 343217


Nice.


----------



## simon the viking (20 Mar 2017)

Here's my 2017 Propel against the wall of my LBS after its free "6 week service" but more like 6 months service as got in september but didn't get much use over winter... they said bring it back in spring... Just beginning to commute on it again


----------



## RedRider (21 Mar 2017)

Nice morning for it...


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2017)

On the toll bridge in Sandwich. It is swung open by hand to let boats through by turning a large wheel.


----------



## Donger (21 Mar 2017)

By the flood wall of the River Severn, Framilode, Glos. In the background are the hills of the Forest of Dean to the West.


----------



## iandg (22 Mar 2017)

My Henry Burton at Bayble Pier


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> First Ride out and against the Wall at Decathlon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 342873


Love it.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2017)

St Johns commandery. Swingfield, near Dover.


----------



## RedRider (24 Mar 2017)

I met his brother in Lewisham, this one's on borough rd


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2017)

High above the Ramsgate beach.


----------



## velovoice (25 Mar 2017)

My daily workhorse, which doesn't get nearly as much recognition as it deserves.





At 30 St Mary Axe aka The Gherkin -- quick errand to my office (the building shown here)





The "portrait wall" near my flat. When I lived here before, I took photos of all my bikes against this wall (as here and here), all my bikes that is except, oddly enough, the Cross Check. Moving back here after 4 years, I thought "time to rectify that" and found, lo and behold, the wall has been completely rebuilt and is now brand new!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2017)

First outing this year for the Pro Carbon - outside the former Lido at Otley, just before tackling the hill up to Farnley.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

The cliff top at North Foreland. With added @Fab Foodie sneaking in stage right.





It's a sort of wall.






Margate harbour wall.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2017)

In the grounds of the ancient Saxon church, Brixworth, today.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2017)

Along The Moor at Quidenham today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2017)

Somewhere on the Isle of Thanet....







OK, it's Broadstairs with @Salty seadog added for scale.
And not a wall.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2017)

A quick nip in to work this afternoon


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2017)

In front of the wall at Debenham Church


----------



## rualexander (27 Mar 2017)

Three night bothy tour.
Full photo album can be seen here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rualexander/albums/72157678588332933


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2017)

A church near Ashford.


----------



## RedRider (30 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I honestly can't remember if I went inside it. Too long ago! If it _was_ accessible, mum and dad would certainly have taken me there on picnics or walks.
> If you head to the road at the bottom of the park, (Crookston Road) and turn left, number 100 was home for the first 17 years of my life...
> 
> Happy memories, thanks




Nostalgia






@PeteXXX


----------



## RedRider (30 Mar 2017)

rualexander said:


> Three night bothy tour.
> Full photo album can be seen here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rualexander/albums/72157678588332933
> 
> View attachment 344418
> ...


Brilliant. Did you write any about it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2017)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 344144
> 
> Along The Moor at Quidenham today.


Ah, that answers a question for me. I've found myself wondering whether all Whytes were black.


----------



## rualexander (30 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Brilliant. Did you write any about it?


No.
But photos from last year's bothy trip here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rualexander/albums/72157665521169960


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, that answers a question for me. I've found myself wondering whether all Whytes were black.



One of my Whyte's is.....







The other is definitely not....






The other two are black and mostly black too.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2017)

RedRider said:


> Nostalgia
> View attachment 344789
> View attachment 344790
> @PeteXXX


That's brilliant! Thank you..
I see you had to lean your bike on No. 102's wall as my old house has had their's removed (and they park their car where my dad dug us a fishpond.
My bedroom was the corner one by the alarm box.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2017)

My British Eagle Touristique, and a wall in Great Billing.


----------



## iandg (30 Mar 2017)

My Genesis Equilibrium - Coffee stop at Uig shop on a recent century ride


----------



## Hedgemonkey (30 Mar 2017)

Garden wall with nice basket.


----------



## GlenBen (31 Mar 2017)

rualexander said:


> No.
> But photos from last year's bothy trip here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rualexander/albums/72157665521169960


Looks amazing. Where is it? Scotland?


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2017)

My Focus Cayo and my wife's Ridley Liz at the harbour wall Instow, North Devon.


----------



## rualexander (31 Mar 2017)

GlenBen said:


> Looks amazing. Where is it? Scotland?



Yes, southwest Scotland, last year mostly Galloway Forest, this year was in Lowther Hills.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

Down at Deal....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2017)

Does a 'natural' wall/cutting count??

Between Pontefract, & Ferrybridge, this is the site of_ 'Nevisons Leap'_, the rider behind Dick Turpins infamous ride from York, to London. in order to have an alibi

http://www.stand-and-deliver.org.uk/highwaymen/john_nevison.htm











https://www.wakefieldcivicsociety.org.uk/blue-plaques/john-nevison


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

More walls....


----------



## Hedgemonkey (31 Mar 2017)

Sort of roundish type of wall.


----------



## Nibor (3 Apr 2017)

My new beast built


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Apr 2017)

Urban Mountain Biking


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2017)

A metal wall..


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Apr 2017)

It's not in Boston, or a castle, but it is called Boston Castle.


----------



## TeeShot (6 Apr 2017)

First time out on the CAAD10 this year


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2017)

Hope this counts


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2017)

On our ride yesterday along the coast


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 346471
> On our ride yesterday along the coast


I really must take a run up to Stonehaven this summer. Your pic just reminded me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Apr 2017)

Riding back to Deal after the FNRttC, the bikes of @User21629 @Hill Wimp and mine....


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Apr 2017)

Pre FNRttC, the Rourke loaded and ready to rock at Deal station.....


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Apr 2017)

St Andrews church, Sapiston, Suffolk and its wall


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2017)

Friday's ride.....






I'm not quite getting this 'wall thing' am I?


----------



## Vertego (16 Apr 2017)

The pond at Upton Grey


----------



## Vertego (16 Apr 2017)

The Old Granary, Bramley


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Friday's ride.....
> 
> View attachment 347655
> 
> ...


Like that wee orange bike


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2017)

All ready to ride to Goodwood for breakfast yesterday morning.


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2017)

And... at Goodwood.
(There is a wall behind that hedge, I



swear.)


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2017)

Another day, another church.
St Bartholomews, Great Gransden.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2017)

Out and about in Sheffield


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2017)

It's in front of a wall not against it. In the background on the left a man was playing a ukulele.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Another day, another church.
> St Bartholomews, Great Gransden.
> 
> View attachment 347905



I'm not religious in any way, shape or form but I really do like the architecture of churches , 

Carry on


----------



## thecube (20 Apr 2017)

My brand new bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2017)

@uphillstruggler 

All Saints church, Stradbroke, Suffolk.
I love the way the flint had been knapped around the door.


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @uphillstruggler
> 
> All Saints church, Stradbroke, Suffolk.
> I love the way the flint had been knapped around the door.
> ...



Thanks @Dave 123 

Magnificent

The use of flint always impresses me.


----------



## booze and cake (23 Apr 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (23 Apr 2017)

....and here's a bit of local history I found out yesterday, a Camberwell Beauty (Nymphalis Antiopa) is a large striking rare immigrant butterfly from Scandinavia and Central Europe that was first described in the country from a pair found in August 1748 in Cool Arbour Lane Camberwell, now Cold Harbour Lane Brixton I think. 

In certain years there are occasional fluxes of Camberwell beauties, such as 1846, 1947, 1976, 1995 and 2006, where individuals have been reported throughout Britain. At least 57 were reported in London during the long hot summer of 1976, and subsequently others were recorded at south Croydon, Kew, Epping, Loughton, Isle of Dogs, and the Euston Road in the early 1980s. However, individuals can also be brought in through timber imports from Scandinavia - indeed the Coldharbour Lane sighting might have arrived via such shipments.

Since reading about that I realised references to this rare local celebrity were still about. Camberwell has a Butterfly Walk Shopping centre



....which you can see has a butterfly mosaic above the Superdrug, seen here in more detail:




There is an even bigger mosaic above the cycling underpass in nearby Burgess Park, so I thought I'd go and photograph that too.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2017)




----------



## Vertego (23 Apr 2017)

St James' church, Bramley, Hampshire


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Apr 2017)

Right, I'm upping my game! An abbey. Leiston Abbey-


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2017)

A photograph with a sting in the tail!!

I cycled into Hollowell today, and spotted a lovely old barn wall in dire need of a bicycle leaning on it.






When I got close, I noticed the wall was appearing to writhe in the Spring sunshine..






Turns out that the whole wall is a mahoosive beehive 

Luckily, bees don't bother me much, so I got in for a close-up. Every hole had bees flying in and out..


----------



## GlenBen (23 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A photograph with a sting in the tail!!
> 
> I cycled into Hollowell today, and spotted a lovely old barn wall in dire need of a bicycle leaning on it.
> 
> ...


Eurgh, its made me itchy.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2017)

Aldeburgh beach


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Apr 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (27 Apr 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (28 Apr 2017)




----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2017)

My MBT yesterday by an old railway bridge. The ancient byway The Ridgeway in the horizon.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2017)

The lovely Gloria and mini Gloria


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 349874
> 
> The lovely Gloria and mini Gloria


Love the colours of your bike, I didn't realise it's a Pashley.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Love the colours of your bike, I didn't realise it's a Pashley.


Thanks 
Pashley Tube Rider


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Thanks
> Pashley Tube Rider


The other colour option, pink and blue is a bit much.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> The other colour option, pink and blue is a bit much.


That's what I though


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2017)




----------



## Spokesmann (29 Apr 2017)

1962 Carlton Constellation, just out of winter storage...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2017)

booze and cake said:


> ....and here's a bit of local history I found out yesterday, a Camberwell Beauty (Nymphalis Antiopa) is a large striking rare immigrant butterfly from Scandinavia and Central Europe that was first described in the country from a pair found in August 1748 in Cool Arbour Lane Camberwell, now Cold Harbour Lane Brixton I think.
> 
> In certain years there are occasional fluxes of Camberwell beauties, such as 1846, 1947, 1976, 1995 and 2006, where individuals have been reported throughout Britain. At least 57 were reported in London during the long hot summer of 1976, and subsequently others were recorded at south Croydon, Kew, Epping, Loughton, Isle of Dogs, and the Euston Road in the early 1980s. However, individuals can also be brought in through timber imports from Scandinavia - indeed the Coldharbour Lane sighting might have arrived via such shipments.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, I was just wondering where that big Camberwell Beauty was, it's on a bridge over the old canal route, isn't it?


----------



## RedRider (30 Apr 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (1 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, yes, I was just wondering where that big Camberwell Beauty was, it's on a bridge over the old canal route, isn't it?



I don't know if its an old canal route but its directly above the cycling and pedestrian underpass in Burgess Park that goes under Wells Way, here:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...334.54214&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656

This from Herne Hill




and this from Camden, as colourful as ever.


----------



## al-fresco (1 May 2017)




----------



## Elybazza61 (1 May 2017)

Not mine but had a spin on this last week at work;


----------



## dfthe1 (1 May 2017)

I'm in Barnsley today where I grew up so I thought I'd go to Penistone and see the Tour de Yorkshire route.


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4787236, member: 9609"]
View attachment 350646

View attachment 350647
[/QUOTE]
Cor


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2017)

I came across loads of cool walls in east London this afternoon.


----------



## Nigel182 (4 May 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I came across loads of cool walls in east London this afternoon.
> View attachment 350766
> 
> View attachment 350767
> ...


 Looking good with all your Mural Finds.....have you ever thought of doing a ride visiting the best or most .... bet there would be a demand ???


----------



## dfthe1 (4 May 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I came across loads of cool walls in east London this afternoon.
> View attachment 350766
> 
> View attachment 350767
> ...



Love the last one. Is it one of these?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-just-hidden-portals-underground-world.html


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> Looking good with all your Mural Finds.....have you ever thought of doing a ride visiting the best or most .... bet there would be a demand ???



Thanks, not sure I'd be confident at leading a ride around central London, they are quite spread out, it could turn into quite an epic.... and knowing London lots will be repainted over before you can get back round to them. There are a few spots in Brixton, Walthamstow, Acton and Camden where the Council's seem to allow it though. 

I'm currently spending a large chunk of my spare time trekking around London photographing Champion Trees, and I was thinking about maybe drawing up a series of spring/summer/autumn/winter, short/medium and long rides that visit some of London's best ones, when they are looking their most splendid....but I don't really know anything about trees, so there's a fair bit of work and learning required on my part to find them, and to learn what times of year certain trees look their best, so more likely next year before I get them finalised. 

As part of that I've just started tracking down all of graffiti artist ATM's bird drawings across London, I've already done his Barn Owl in Acton and the Chaffinch in Loughborough Junction previously in this thread, so who knows maybe I'll get round to drawing up a list of all the locations I've visited so far if people are interested. I usually GPS my rides so even if I have'nt previously listed exactly where each one is I could look back and find them.


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2017)

dfthe1 said:


> Love the last one. Is it one of these?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-just-hidden-portals-underground-world.html



Ah cool, I knew about the Leinster Terrace one. I don't think this is a cover for an exciting subterranean world or anything, more like an old building being demolished to make space for a new one, and maybe as part of the planning they have to retain some original frontage? I'm just totally guessing there though, maybe that will be gone by tomorrow. I was just cycling past, and thought 'ooh an interesting cycle in front of wall opportunity'


----------



## velovoice (4 May 2017)

I used to lead a Brixton/Stockwell murals ride. Last one was April 2012. Hmmm, may be time for another run.


----------



## Vertego (6 May 2017)

Half way to/from work...Dipley Mill


----------



## booze and cake (7 May 2017)

Its official, I've been going crazy chasing walls this week.

I should post my ride from yesterday in here as it was full of good walls, to many to fit into one post.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4791454
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4791456
Today I found some absolute crackers too, some of the best I've seen. I knew there was lots of art works around the Chalk Farm Estate, but some of it is behind secure, residents only access gates, so I thought I'd investigate this afternoon to see what I could find. Definitely worth the trip. Continuing yesterdays theme, another bird...OK so its more of a door than a wall, but a door is just a wall with hinges








Mr Potatohead tries space travel








I love this




OK I've found the beer....but its being guarded by a big scary lion




Hidden away in the shadows I almost missed this, wow!




My next trip was over to glamorous Penge. On the way there was a Amy Winehouse wall in Camden, I was'nt sure if this has been posted already or if its just by the same person who did the one @RedRider posted in Brixton recently, it looks like it.




Penge had some hidden treasure, a real surprise. Top quality stuff around Maple Rd and Southey St




This one of a boy peeing in the corner, even has its own 'PPTV' camera prop accompanying it, brilliant!


----------



## booze and cake (7 May 2017)

....but my favourites of the week were definitely these two, Maple Rd and Southey St, Penge. Artists I salute you!


----------



## booze and cake (9 May 2017)

Spurling Rd, Dulwich





Lordship Lane, Dulwich


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2017)

That Welsh railway station. You know, the one with the really long name ...


----------



## booze and cake (11 May 2017)

I managed to find the locations of some more graffiti birds by ATM that I went searching for in my ride linked up thread.
I'm not sure if this is one of ATM's, it looks like one of his, and if not is still good enough to include. Kingfisher in Frogley Road, Dulwich.




Right across London now to a Goshawk on the end house of Rensburg Road in Walthamstow




Then a Lapwing on Langham Rd in Turnpike Lane




There's a Bullfinch on nearby Waldeck Road




....opposite which is this




And on Coppermill Lane Walthamstow I found a whole flock!




That's all the ATM birds I know about, I applaud his effort and enjoyed my few days bird spotting. All those birds, makes me think of...,




...although with the knife and tomato ketchup providing the 'claret', I assume this is a reference to Psycho not The Birds, points deducted


----------



## booze and cake (12 May 2017)




----------



## bikingdad90 (13 May 2017)

The wall at home. Boardman cx comp 2016 with 32c gatorskins and all the necessary commuter accessories (for me). Still playing with the stem length and rotation on the bars as it feels a tad stretched out.


----------



## User32269 (13 May 2017)

Had a gentle 15 miles on Leeds Liverpool Canal with my lad. First time back on my bike following a knee injury.


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Not a wall, but a country lane bench. Love this photo of my Sirrus Pro.


----------



## booze and cake (14 May 2017)

Linden Gardens


----------



## RedRider (14 May 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I don't know if its an old canal route but its directly above the cycling and pedestrian underpass in Burgess Park that goes under Wells Way, here:
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4820906,-0.0855493,3a,75y,322.6h,90t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1shx2gQ8gU4DhS_hvOYT7qZQ!2e0!3e2!6s//geo3.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=hx2gQ8gU4DhS_hvOYT7qZQ&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=334.54214&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> This from Herne Hill
> ...





booze and cake said:


> Thanks, not sure I'd be confident at leading a ride around central London, they are quite spread out, it could turn into quite an epic.... and knowing London lots will be repainted over before you can get back round to them. There are a few spots in Brixton, Walthamstow, Acton and Camden where the Council's seem to allow it though.
> 
> I'm currently spending a large chunk of my spare time trekking around London photographing Champion Trees, and I was thinking about maybe drawing up a series of spring/summer/autumn/winter, short/medium and long rides that visit some of London's best ones, when they are looking their most splendid....but I don't really know anything about trees, so there's a fair bit of work and learning required on my part to find them, and to learn what times of year certain trees look their best, so more likely next year before I get them finalised.
> 
> As part of that I've just started tracking down all of graffiti artist ATM's bird drawings across London, I've already done his Barn Owl in Acton and the Chaffinch in Loughborough Junction previously in this thread, so who knows maybe I'll get round to drawing up a list of all the locations I've visited so far if people are interested. I usually GPS my rides so even if I have'nt previously listed exactly where each one is I could look back and find them.


Some great stuff @booze and cake . You should consider an instagram account if you don't have one already and if you fancy meeting up for some booze maybe we could put together a CC wall ride for late summer??


----------



## RedRider (14 May 2017)

There's a shack in this Peckham alley that sells cauliflower curry and naan, the perfect post ride fodder today. Sometimes there's caged song birds hanging on this wall.





A bike shop in Loughborough Junction last week


----------



## RedRider (14 May 2017)

odav said:


> View attachment 352447
> 
> Tuebrook area of Liverpool.


Nice swan


----------



## RedRider (14 May 2017)

odav said:


> Seemed quite chilled?!


I might get a tattoo of it


----------



## Bonno (15 May 2017)

Dolans on tour!


----------



## booze and cake (15 May 2017)

RedRider said:


> Some great stuff @booze and cake . You should consider an instagram account if you don't have one already and if you fancy meeting up for some booze maybe we could put together a CC wall ride for late summer??



Thanks. Instagram? Crikey no I hate all that social meediya, I 'de-activated' from Facebook about 5 years ago as I reached saturation point with pics of peoples lunches and baby snaps and could'nt even feign interest any longer. ...and don't even get me started on Twitter. I have renamed them the unholy trinity of Faceache, Twa**er and Instabore.

Haha sorry I just re-read that back and I sound a right tedious curmudgeon. Hmm @Nigel182 asked about a ride. I'm just a bit wary of leading a hoard of people I don't know, with unknown cycling ability around central London, but if others are keen, and take full responsibility for their own actions, and I get some help with planning and on the day, then I guess we could do one. We can then start a separate ride thread and try and get a rough idea of numbers wanting to come along, pick some favourites, and then pick some routes....and hope they are not painted over before we get to them! Meeting up over a beer on a warm summers afternoon to thrash out the details sounds like the makings of a plan coming together..... I'm away in Wales for a chunk of June, but we can maybe arrange this for some time in July? I have started writing down the locations of all of mine to help with any planning.

Maybe we can rope in @velovoice too if she is available/interested as she sounded like a ride leader and a bit of S.London mural jedi?

In keeping with sounding like a grumpy Luddite festering in the corner of an old folks home (which I'm not honest)...here's some street art from Carlingford Rd of some TV stars from yesteryear, before telly was in colour, and a selfie meant a self addressed envelope


----------



## velovoice (15 May 2017)

@booze and cake
hmmm, I'll have a think. Life is very hectic at the moment...


----------



## booze and cake (15 May 2017)

@velovoice OK thanks, I don't mean to pressure you into it, so if the stars align great, if not we'll manage, getting lost is part of the fun. Summer has just started so no hurry, I'm hopeful of finding some more good ones over the coming months, so the hard bit may be agreeing on the shortlist.


----------



## Vertego (15 May 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks. Instagram? Crikey no I hate all that social meediya, I 'de-activated' from Facebook about 5 years ago as I reached saturation point with pics of peoples lunches and baby snaps and could'nt even feign interest any longer. ...and don't even get me started on Twitter. I have renamed them the unholy trinity of Faceache, Twa**er and Instabore.
> 
> Haha sorry I just re-read that back and I sound a right tedious curmudgeon. Hmm @Nigel182 asked about a ride. I'm just a bit wary of leading a hoard of people I don't know, with unknown cycling ability around central London, but if others are keen, and take full responsibility for their own actions, and I get some help with planning and on the day, then I guess we could do one. We can then start a separate ride thread and try and get a rough idea of numbers wanting to come along, pick some favourites, and then pick some routes....and hope they are not painted over before we get to them! Meeting up over a beer on a warm summers afternoon to thrash out the details sounds like the makings of a plan coming together..... I'm away in Wales for a chunk of June, but we can maybe arrange this for some time in July? I have started writing down the locations of all of mine to help with any planning.
> 
> ...



Rather generically, I refer to Facebook etc. as "antisocial media". Whatever happened to talk?

As for your new thread comment, I've been thinking for quite a while that this thread has evolved into a 'Bike in front of a mural on a wall', so perhaps that could serve both the ride and the murals in one thread...


----------



## booze and cake (15 May 2017)

Vertego said:


> Rather generically, I refer to Facebook etc. as "antisocial media". Whatever happened to talk?
> 
> As for your new thread comment, I've been thinking for quite a while that this thread has evolved into a 'Bike in front of a mural on a wall', so perhaps that could serve both the ride and the murals in one thread...



I declared many pages back on this thread that this was now all about the walls for me, I like the contrast of how this thread jumps from some urban art to some dry stone wall in the wilderness, sometimes with the focus on the bike, sometimes not. Besides there's a 101 threads of 'post your every conceivable type of bicycle contraption here' threads. I'm not trying to steer it in any direction, all posts welcome, bikes and walls are the criteria....and to be honest we've been pretty slack on what constitutes a wall.

Having said that I appreciate this isn't my thread, so I'll happily make a street art thread and move all my pics there, and we can continue any possible ride chatter in there, if a few more peeps holla for me to do so, I'm fine with that.


----------



## porteous (16 May 2017)

My 1956 Pathfinder


----------



## porteous (16 May 2017)

For folks that prefer originality - my 1948 Rudge Clubman


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2017)

The former lido at Otley, again (I need to find some different walls...)


----------



## booze and cake (20 May 2017)

At the end of today's ride I stopped off in Penge again after getting tipped off there was more art work there. These in st Johns Rd. First up another fox like I'd seen in Turnpike Lane. Is this a Andy Warhol Campbell's soup reference?












This bin bag graffiti is brilliant




And round the corner is this whopper




And from my ride today here's a Charles Darwin mural from Market Square Bromley


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 May 2017)

Piedmont, Italy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 May 2017)

As above....


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2017)

The wall in front of the former Almshouses on the old Great North Road at Aberford:


----------



## RedRider (21 May 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks. Instagram? Crikey no I hate all that social meediya, I 'de-activated' from Facebook about 5 years ago as I reached saturation point with pics of peoples lunches and baby snaps and could'nt even feign interest any longer. ...and don't even get me started on Twitter. I have renamed them the unholy trinity of Faceache, Twa**er and Instabore.
> 
> Haha sorry I just re-read that back and I sound a right tedious curmudgeon. Hmm @Nigel182 asked about a ride. I'm just a bit wary of leading a hoard of people I don't know, with unknown cycling ability around central London, but if others are keen, and take full responsibility for their own actions, and I get some help with planning and on the day, then I guess we could do one. We can then start a separate ride thread and try and get a rough idea of numbers wanting to come along, pick some favourites, and then pick some routes....and hope they are not painted over before we get to them! Meeting up over a beer on a warm summers afternoon to thrash out the details sounds like the makings of a plan coming together..... I'm away in Wales for a chunk of June, but we can maybe arrange this for some time in July? I have started writing down the locations of all of mine to help with any planning.
> 
> ...


That sounds like the sort of plan I like @booze and cake - kind of vague but with an underlying intent
I've never led a ride myself but hey, what could possibly go wrong

In the meantime here's a mundane garden wall but it helps show off my new, posh tyres...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2017)

Delapre Abbey walled garden.


----------



## booze and cake (23 May 2017)

RedRider said:


> That sounds like the sort of plan I like @booze and cake - kind of vague but with an underlying intent
> I've never led a ride myself but hey, what could possibly go wrong
> 
> In the meantime here's a mundane garden wall but it helps show off my new, posh tyres...
> ...



 yeah sorry but my work and recreation plans over summer are'nt clear yet, so rather than set a date and maybe have to cancel or reschedule, I'd prefer to wait until the first few weeks in July when I'll know more, but thanks for offer of help, as you say I'm sure we can manage. I'll PM you in July and we'll set the wheels in motion.

Back to the walls, these two are on neighbouring roads in Hackney, Cremer St and Gorsuch Place


----------



## booze and cake (24 May 2017)

Just off Code St, Spitalfields


----------



## Donger (25 May 2017)

Aysgarth Falls, Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2017)

Local graffiti


----------



## booze and cake (26 May 2017)




----------



## Spokesmann (28 May 2017)




----------



## jayonabike (28 May 2017)

From today's ride, out in the lanes of Hertfordshire


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2017)

Back in France... in front of a wall... in front of my house... in front of a 2000m mountain


----------



## booze and cake (28 May 2017)




----------



## cyberknight (29 May 2017)




----------



## Heigue'r (29 May 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (29 May 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (30 May 2017)

I do love the committed colour matching on the two posts in this one, from Shoreditch. (previous 2 near Latimer Rd, West London)


----------



## booze and cake (31 May 2017)

I saw this today on Ravenscroft St, E2, I think its new, either that or I cycled right past it last week and did'nt notice it. Its ace.


----------



## Threevok (31 May 2017)

Both my bikes on an outing (with help from the wife)


----------



## redflightuk (1 Jun 2017)

Not a very exciting wall but it is a wall


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2017)

redflightuk said:


> Not a very exciting wall but it is a wall
> View attachment 354944


Nice Trike/Trailer combo.


----------



## Ben17 (1 Jun 2017)

Went out for a (foolishly) unplanned 23.9mi ride down and up the Coventry Canal today. A quick pause for breath and a drink, up on a bridge.


----------



## Zanelad (2 Jun 2017)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## Ben17 (2 Jun 2017)

Zanelad said:


> Nice looking bike.


Thanks. It's my first own bike in maybe 20 years and I'm having a blast on it. So much fun, even if the muscles are complaining today!


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jun 2017)

In front of very old bit of wall in Chester....


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2017)

My Carrera having a rest .


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2017)

My Kingpin under an old railway bridge this morning .






My Trek MTB on an old railway bridge further down the disused line this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2017)

It's only a tiddly little wall, but it's helping hold that great big lake back...




Against the spillway wall at Waterloo Lane in Roundhay Park


----------



## dfthe1 (4 Jun 2017)

porteous said:


> View attachment 352654
> 
> 
> My 1956 Pathfinder



I love this bike so much. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Jun 2017)

My Jamis Komodo Pro 2016 in Holmfirth today.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2017)

Now this was a very big wall with and even bigger gate.
Check out the initials in the ironwork at the top. Amazing work.


----------



## dfthe1 (4 Jun 2017)

Inspired by a thread about having bikes stolen, I decided to re-buy my childhood bike in an adult size. Found one on eBay but couldn't free the seized seatpost, and it also wasn't quite the same bike. So I picked up this one from eBay at the weekend -- brilliant condition, exactly the bike I had (just bigger) and I picked it up while visiting my mum in the town where I grew up, so my first ride was on my old pedalling ground. Very happy!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2017)

Norwich, yesterday. On a bridge over the River Wensum.


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Jun 2017)

Out along the River today


----------



## booze and cake (7 Jun 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2017)

Gt. Brington church, Northamptonshire, with an old stone resting soul, plus my Canyon..
Many of 'Lady Di's' ancestors are buried in the churchyard as it's the local church for Althorp House


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

Earlier today


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2017)

And one from this morning's ride


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2017)

Not my bike, my brother's, but it follows B&C's mural theme, somewhere in or near Bristol:


----------



## simon.r (13 Jun 2017)

The wall just to the side of Trent Bridge, showing, I assume, high water marks:


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not my bike, my brother's, but it follows B&C's mural theme, somewhere in or near Bristol:



I'm intrigued, but pic not showing for me


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2017)

Haselbech, just after the top of the climb. Must have taken a while to spot weld all those old horseshoes!


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jun 2017)

On the way in to work this morning...


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2017)

The wall on Columbjohn Bridge, which is 17th or 18th century, according to its Grade 2 listing:


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2017)




----------



## dfthe1 (18 Jun 2017)




----------



## TeeShot (19 Jun 2017)

Outside Gawsworth church today


----------



## dfthe1 (19 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 357820



Lovely bike -- my wife would adore that. Pashley Tube Rider?


----------



## Biff600 (19 Jun 2017)

Will a garage wall do ?


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2017)

dfthe1 said:


> Lovely bike -- my wife would adore that. Pashley Tube Rider?


Yes, it's a Tube Rider 
Lovely to ride, a bit heavyish but shifts along nicely.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2017)

Another bridge - this time the 1660 Spara Bridge at Ashton, in the Teign Valley


----------



## Biff600 (20 Jun 2017)

My 'Dog' !!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2017)

My Whyte blending in with the Rutland Water dam this afternoon


----------



## booze and cake (22 Jun 2017)

Voltaire Rd, Clapham


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jun 2017)

A few from cruising around Brixton this afternoon, these in the Stockwell/Brixton graffiti pit off Aytoun Rd








This on a path off Ferndale Rd




And these two are right next to each other on St Saviour's Rd. I'm sure the first one was done by the same person who did the face on Whitby St I photographed on page 45.








EDIT: and my guess is this, also on Whitby St is by the same person:


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That Welsh railway station. You know, the one with the really long name ...
> View attachment 351838



That's a petty short wheelbase, must be twitchy.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

A couple from today.
Hmmm, which way now?





Revolver towers.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

Saxton this morning;


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## booze and cake (25 Jun 2017)

On the side of the Southbank Centre, visible from Waterloo bridge


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2017)

Leaning against the wall on Tower Bridge. Tower of London and The Shard in the background.


----------



## booze and cake (25 Jun 2017)

A few from my ride today, these in and around Hackney Wick and Wallis Rd


----------



## Robxxx7 (26 Jun 2017)

View of Rossbeigh beach in SW Ireland


----------



## Dirk (26 Jun 2017)

Instow, North Devon this morning.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jun 2017)

Very small wall - Cycle Route 469 near Fochriw


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2017)

Exmuff


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 359043
> 
> 
> Instow, North Devon this morning.


I hope you had a Hocking's ice cream!


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Jun 2017)




----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jun 2017)

Any excuse to post pics of my 'cycle


----------



## booze and cake (28 Jun 2017)

Just catching up with the pick of the best ones I've got over the last few days
Great Eastern St




off Brick Lane




Shoredich




Gaskin St




And these final 2 on Shillingford St


----------



## Specialeyes (28 Jun 2017)

Pre-Eroica shakedown on Southend Sea Front






My commuter (on the one day I decided to use hipster wheels) leaning on the printed brick wall in our office.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Just catching up with the pick of the best ones I've got over the last few days
> Great Eastern St
> View attachment 359397
> 
> ...


These are just great, one of the compensations for living in an urban environment l guess. Street art is as rare as hens teeth in rural France. You've given me an idea though and l might have to do my own version (watch this space)


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2017)

Specialeyes said:


> View attachment 359412
> 
> Pre-Eroica shakedown on Southend Sea Front
> 
> ...


You are rubbing dirt into the wound A Bianchi !!! l am celeste with envy


----------



## Dec66 (29 Jun 2017)

Old Reliable, having a rest at the Gorre British and Indian Cemetery near Beuvry in the Pas de Calais, last Monday.

What a lovely, peaceful place it was.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jun 2017)

Specialeyes said:


> View attachment 359412
> 
> Pre-Eroica shakedown on Southend Sea Front
> 
> ...



Oooh nice italian stallions there, l've always had the hots for straight chrome forked Colnago's, exotic commuter!



woodbutcher said:


> These are just great, one of the compensations for living in an urban environment l guess. Street art is as rare as hens teeth in rural France. You've given me an idea though and l might have to do my own version (watch this space)



Sounds like you are about to start a 'scene' in rural France, I thoroughly approve, as long as we get pics


----------



## Specialeyes (30 Jun 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Oooh nice italian stallions there, l've always had the hots for straight chrome forked Colnago's, exotic commuter!


It's how I encourage myself to go on much extended commutes on the return journey - when I used a hybrid I'd tend to get sucked in by the gravitational pull of my house and go straight home!


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Jun 2017)

Who Ya Gonna Call ?????


----------



## velovoice (1 Jul 2017)

And so it begins... #FridaysTour2017


----------



## Lee_M (1 Jul 2017)

blooming windy day that was too


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jul 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Oooh nice italian stallions there, l've always had the hots for straight chrome forked Colnago's, exotic commuter!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are about to start a 'scene' in rural France, I thoroughly approve, as long as we get pics


Here we are then, riding through a forest in SW France on my little old Coppi and low and behold


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Jul 2017)

Not my bike.
Not my wall either


----------



## booze and cake (2 Jul 2017)

Alice in Wonderland graffiti in Totterdown St, Tooting, by artist Irony








And right across town in Chrisp St, E14 is this great collaboration between Irony and Boe, who have done a few foxes in various locations I've photographed before.


----------



## booze and cake (3 Jul 2017)

...and here's another one of theirs in Turnpike Lane


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jul 2017)

I was talking to someone the other day about my recent street art discoveries, and how impressed I was at the quality, and how I'd not seen any cringe-worthy secondary school toilet type graffiti to date. So when I saw this I did LOL, sorry Nat.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jul 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I was talking to someone the other day about my recent street art discoveries, and how impressed I was at the quality, and how I'd not seen any cringe-worthy secondary school toilet type graffiti to date. So when I saw this I did LOL, sorry Nat.
> View attachment 360427


For warned is for armed


----------



## iandg (5 Jul 2017)

Genesis Equilibrium at Loch Seaforth, Isle Lewis/Harris.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2017)

Quite an overcast day today, so not the best photo


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2017)

4am Saturday morning on our mammoth Doncaster to London ride.


----------



## booze and cake (9 Jul 2017)

I got a load more street art ones this weekend. I never thought I'd find this many so I'm just in the process of removing all my pics from Photobucket (who suck) and uploading them to a better platform, and later in the week will start a street art thread. Here's some summer colour in the meantime


----------



## iandg (9 Jul 2017)

The Cross-Check at Arnish Battery


----------



## booze and cake (9 Jul 2017)

This pigeon agrees, I know they have quite a range, maybe it did your one too


----------



## bonsaibilly (9 Jul 2017)




----------



## dfthe1 (10 Jul 2017)

Chesterton Windmill this evening.


----------



## bikepacker (12 Jul 2017)

My wife's bike overlooking Quillan during our 7 countries tour.






Passing through Stratford on route to somewhere. Can't where I was going as I pass through here on many of my rides.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jul 2017)

Brittany


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jul 2017)

The Light Blue Robinson.


----------



## FishFright (12 Jul 2017)

Does a trike in front of walls count ?





The VTX at Croxden Abbey


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jul 2017)

dfthe1 said:


> Chesterton Windmill this evening.
> 
> View attachment 361376
> View attachment 361377



I've been meaning to ride to that since spotting it from the M40, really must go and have a look now.

Cheers for posting the image


----------



## dfthe1 (12 Jul 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> I've been meaning to ride to that since spotting it from the M40, really must go and have a look now.
> 
> Cheers for posting the image



It's a really lovely place, and a truly unique structure. They open it up to visitors every so often too. I"m not sure the couples canoodling in the sunset appreciated me turning up hot and sweaty in my lycra, spending ages trying to get my bike to stand up and tramping around in my cleats getting good angles for photos!


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2017)

dfthe1 said:


> It's a really lovely place, and a truly unique structure. They open it up to visitors every so often too. I"m not sure the couples canoodling in the sunset appreciated me turning up hot and sweaty in my lycra, spending ages trying to get my bike to stand up and tramping around in my cleats getting good angles for photos!



I always thought it was a folly, but it was actually a working mill originally. Another one thats worth a visit is Charlecote mill at Hampton Lucy, its still working and producing flour and has regular open days about once a month.

http://www.charlecotemill.co.uk/


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I always thought it was a folly, but it was actually a working mill originally. Another one thats worth a visit is Charlecote mill at Hampton Lucy, its still working and producing flour and has regular open days about once a month.
> 
> http://www.charlecotemill.co.uk/
> 
> ...



im a sucker for a windmill, heres one from a holiday in Holland a couple of years ago, with my hire bike so it qualifies for this thread (just)


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> im a sucker for a windmill, heres one from a holiday in Holland a couple of years ago, with my hire bike so it qualifies for this thread (just)
> View attachment 361896



This one doesn't qualify for this thread but I'm going to post it, looking out from the Harbury farm road over Chesterton village to the windmill.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> This one doesn't qualify for this thread but I'm going to post it, looking out from the Harbury farm road over Chesterton village to the windmill.
> 
> View attachment 361897



couldn't resist as I drove past yesterday on my way home, no bike though


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Jul 2017)

Touché

New bradwell windmill. Looked after by the Milton Keynes museum and has open days, it's about 800 metres from my house. 

Not as quirky as Chesterton but I love it. It's a piece of history in the 'new city'

About 50m from there is the grand union canal and the newest aqueduct on the canal.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2017)

Two from recent rides


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2017)

The wall of The Tickled Trout


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Two from recent rides
> 
> View attachment 362246
> 
> ...



Just round the corner from my most recent job , really nice spot


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2017)

FF29 in Devon


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jul 2017)

St Peters Church, Belmont on my way to watch some of the IMUK peeps on the bike route today.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2017)

Harbour Road, Beadnell








And one in North Sunderland on NCR1


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2017)

More of a fence than a wall. Taken on a bridge over the river Dovey this morning.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2017)

One from todays ride to Shackerstone and the Battlefield Line


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jul 2017)

One against a wall and a couple of other gratuitous ones from today 

Still waiting for my SPD boots to arrive so I can get my PD-M545 pedals fitted.


----------



## Widge (24 Jul 2017)

My cheap n cheerful regular leg-over........still going strong and the best 300 squids I ever spent........





But I have a sneaky feeling that something unforgivably ghastly has happened to all our phootbucket accounts.

If so...I'm going to be cross!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2017)

Widge said:


> My cheap n cheerful regular leg-over........still going strong and the best 300 squids I ever spent........
> View attachment 363906
> 
> 
> ...




A like for the photo and bike, but not for anything that may have happened to your account


----------



## Widge (24 Jul 2017)

Thanks dragon!
Yup - it seems to show up ok - I wonder whether our glorious ccfounder/cic has found a way to import users pictures without using pbs bandwidth or something cunning
Kudos and gratitude if he has!

The webz are reeling from pb's sudden decision to remove third party hosting for its users unless they cough up 400 dollars! Suffice to say...most internet forums now are populated by blank picture thumbnails demanding this ransomware! Pretty sneaky.

W


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (29 Jul 2017)

Been waiting for a clear shot now for months.
Got it


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2017)

The former Almshouses at Aberford - where they really do need to get the grass cut.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2017)




----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2017)

From my ride this morning, St Giles Church Chesterton


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2017)

I think that the name 'Autichamp' probably derives from 'high field'... anyway, it had a nice view.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2017)

One from yesterday I forgot I'd taken... a favourite view over the vineyards of Vercheny towards the 1500m Trois Becs


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2017)

My latest pair , same wall .


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2017)

I tried a different road this morning. Rather glad I did.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2017)

A busy picture from this mornings ride, my bike in front of a wall that had a hedge behind and Sunflowers in front, picture taken in Balsall Common.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Aug 2017)

On the A82 , just before the Erskine Bridge.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

One from this mornings ride out. The church at Hurley


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2017)

Westwell church, near Burford


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2017)

I wasn't planning on doing my washing here...






Actually, I did once see an old lady doing her washing in the village water trough round here.


----------



## booze and cake (7 Aug 2017)

One for both threads


----------



## booze and cake (7 Aug 2017)

Giantbadge said:


> View attachment 364858
> 
> Been waiting for a clear shot now for months.
> Got it



That's good, where is that? It would make a great addition to my street art thread if you don't mind posting it in there
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2017)

On the Pandy road not far from me, there is a railway viaduct. This photo was taken today when it was hissing down.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2017)

Of course the bike and wall are much more interesting than the 3 million years' worth of upended regular limestone/marl strata in the background. (It's Serre de l'âne at la Charce, if geology is your thing.)


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Of course the bike and wall are much more interesting than the 3 million years' worth of upended regular limestone/marl strata in the background. (It's Serre de l'âne at la Charce, if geology is your thing.)
> 
> View attachment 367322



That's spectacular


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2017)

Two walls in a day probably is one too many, but I found a prettier one, at Chalancon. Daft place for a village, but it's pretty.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> That's spectacular


It's worth Googling if you're into geology. The first time I saw it from a distance I thought it was man-made, it's so regular. I can't remember the timescale, but each pair of strata represents something like (I think) 20,000 years, and you can see how many times that sequence was repeated.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2017)

The river wall at Shotley today


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2017)

At the former Lido, Otley.
Not as scenic as most pics on this thread, but it's still a bike in front of a wall...
Since my last visit the remains of the shelter above the benches has been removed.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2017)

First commute with the Williams chainset , thought it deserved a picture couldn't find a gate so made do with a wall .


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Aug 2017)




----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2017)

The wall is nothing special but we rather feel our new bike is!


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2017)

Peatling Pava on the way out this morning


----------



## Dark46 (20 Aug 2017)

New Fulcrums and Continental tyres


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2017)

By the river in Ryther


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

After fitting a rack....







Lunchtime snifter.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> After fitting a rack....
> 
> View attachment 369089
> 
> ...




Its got wheelie wheels !!! How cool is that Brompton


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2017)

Somebody parked their cars in front of today's wall.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2017)

Today's wall: Chabrillan, the Drôme valley, Crest, and Vercors in the distance...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2017)

One from earlier today






Needs a refreshing with varnish if you ask me.


----------



## Dark46 (24 Aug 2017)

Here are mine.


----------



## booze and cake (24 Aug 2017)

I found a good one today on my street art mission.




And this is in Hyde Park




....which is part of this:




Details here: http://www.serpentinegalleries.org/exhibitions-events/serpentine-pavilion-2017-designed-francis-kéré


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2017)

Wall with a view, near Gigors. Lunchtime.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2017)

First wall for this Galaxy


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2017)

In Barkston Ash:


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2017)

Lea End Lane on the way back this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2017)

A good wall today, at Combe Laval. I'm quite glad it's there, as there's a sheer 100m drop the other side.


----------



## robjh (27 Aug 2017)

Trying out a new luggage arrangement for an overnight trip in the Cotswolds this week.
The large frame bag wasn't a great success, I had to sacrifice one bottle cage and the remaining one was hard to get to.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2017)

A small wall, but a big deterrant - Levington village takes its defence seriously


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

Two from today -

First, outside the church in Saxton:





And later at Coldhill Pond on the road from Sherburn where that little wall is doing a fine job of holding all that water back...


----------



## craigwend (28 Aug 2017)

Steel Specialized in front of a wall - triple category contender ...


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2017)

The parapet wall on the newly reopened Linton Bridge:


----------



## Adamskirover (2 Sep 2017)

Glorious ride today along the Leeds-Liverpool canal.


----------



## Vertego (3 Sep 2017)

St Mary the Virgin, Bucklebury, Berkshire.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2017)

Pub bike earning it's keep......






Well ........... it's nearly a wall.


----------



## Roadhump (4 Sep 2017)

Here's another one against a fence rather than a wall. It's in the back garden of my daughter's house in London, it belongs to one of her housemates. Somehow, I don't thinks she's getting out on it enough.


----------



## Andrewwright (4 Sep 2017)

Mercian, King of Mercia


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Sep 2017)




----------



## velovoice (9 Sep 2017)

And we're off to Scottish-land today.


----------



## carlton88 (9 Sep 2017)

Carlton Kermesse up against some walls. The dark green Carlton belongs to a chum.

Pub garden




Sunny Hunny




Bus shelter


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Sep 2017)

Part of the way up to the Hautacam and Col de Tramassel. The hire bike I used in its 'natural environment'.


----------



## And (13 Sep 2017)

Devon - bonus points for the location


----------



## velovoice (14 Sep 2017)

Seton Collegiate Church, Prestonpans


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2017)

My bike and @User21629 riding through the marshes after a ride with @Charlotte Alice Button. 







Lunch stop in Appledore.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2017)

Delapre Abbey, this afternoon, just before it started piddling down!


----------



## And (14 Sep 2017)

Top of Curbar gap - one of my favourite spots.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

Mooching round London.


----------



## Jason (15 Sep 2017)

outside the house


----------



## Jason (15 Sep 2017)

and here's the other bike against the other wall :-)


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2017)

A local wall this afternoon


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Sep 2017)

A not-so-local wall, this one part of the way up to Luz Ardiden, on a really hot summer day in early July.


----------



## And (18 Sep 2017)

Another bike, another wall - balcony road off the Alpe D'Huez


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Sep 2017)

And said:


> Another bike, another wall - balcony road off the Alpe D'Huez
> View attachment 374217


That's on my to-do list. I was going to ride it on 28th June this year, but when my tour group rode up to Alpe d'Huez, intending to continue up to Col de Sarenne then loop around via the balcony road after lunch, the weather was rainy and cold when we got up to Alpe d'Huez, so we just decided to check into the hotel up there, and take the rest of the afternoon off.

Did you ride up the balcony road, or down it? I was thinking the former might be better, since you can ride next to the wall and get a better view.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Sep 2017)

View media item 9831
Conisbrough Castle wall


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2017)

Normal local wall this evening


----------



## And (19 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> That's on my to-do list. I was going to ride it on 28th June this year, but when my tour group rode up to Alpe d'Huez, intending to continue up to Col de Sarenne then loop around via the balcony road after lunch, the weather was rainy and cold when we got up to Alpe d'Huez, so we just decided to check into the hotel up there, and take the rest of the afternoon off.
> 
> Did you ride up the balcony road, or down it? I was thinking the former might be better, since you can ride next to the wall and get a better view.


That day we turned right in La Garde and went up - it's absolutely fantastic. There is a similar road from Huez village towards Villard Reculas which is also fabulous. However, if you're in the area, imo the most spectacular is the D219 from Bourg d'Oisans to Villard Notre Dame on the opposite side of the valley. This road turns into a track but if it hasn't been raining it is passable on a road bike and will take you to Villard Reymond where the road is surface again. It's challenging and you will need lights as one of the tunnels takes a while to get through (length + gradient are not your friends here)


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2017)

One from this morning


----------



## KnackeredBike (23 Sep 2017)

Gave KB its first ever clean in 30k plus miles today. All the parts are original apart from consumables and the rear wheel. I thought it scrubbed up well!


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2017)

The beast


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2017)

George Dawes


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

Turned left in Priors Marston to climb out of the village on Keys Lane and came across Easter Cottage with its display of late summer colour.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Sep 2017)




----------



## Fonze (28 Sep 2017)

And said:


> Another bike, another wall - balcony road off the Alpe D'Huez
> View attachment 374217



That looks stunning !


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (28 Sep 2017)

York



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 28 Sep 2017






Wall in York looking onto the River Ouse


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)




----------



## Salty seadog (28 Sep 2017)

A couple on a nautical theme today.
Outside the IMO (International Maritime Organisation).





And 50 yards down the road...


----------



## Malky (28 Sep 2017)

Jimidh said:


> My CX bike on half a wall
> View attachment 130214


OMG You are leaning that with the frame tubes against that hard scatchy wall...shame on you


----------



## Winnershsaint (28 Sep 2017)

Fonze said:


> That looks stunning !


Is that Pas de la Confession from Villard Reculas?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2017)

A wall, plus topiary, in Great Billing this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Oct 2017)

At Spofforth Castle this morning


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Oct 2017)

From today's street art ride round London.




Gratuitous selfie.


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2017)

My O'Brien 'Knight' and my wife's Raleigh 'Popular' ready for Friday's pub run around the marshes and into the village.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2017)

Otley this morning:


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (9 Oct 2017)

Dearne Valley and Barnsley on the TPT route












Tpt



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 9 Oct 2017


















Tpt



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 9 Oct 2017


----------



## rualexander (9 Oct 2017)

Corsica


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Oct 2017)

Out earlier today...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Oct 2017)

Ornate, gatehouse with battlements in Shepton Montague. Spa Cycles Elan.


----------



## TeeShot (16 Oct 2017)

The sea front at Whitley Bay at the end of our coast to coast


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2017)

A wheel in a wall, Sproughton, today


----------



## Dirk (19 Oct 2017)

Our pub bikes outside the local newsagents.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2017)

First test ride wall


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2017)

A Cogenhoe wall, yesterday


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (26 Oct 2017)

Beevers Bridge in Goole












Beevers Bridge



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 26 Oct 2017


----------



## Milzy (26 Oct 2017)

Old BMX


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)




----------



## Bodhbh (27 Oct 2017)

I had a look at my photos - for a year or more pics of bikes in front of sheds, hedges, signposts, haybales, etc etc. No walls. So I took one at work after the commute.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Oct 2017)




----------



## Spokesmann (29 Oct 2017)

1968 Sun Chris Barber 10.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2017)




----------



## Alembicbassman (3 Nov 2017)

Rotherham - Sheffield canal towpath


----------



## booze and cake (4 Nov 2017)

Alembicbassman said:


> View attachment 381570
> 
> 
> Rotherham - Sheffield canal towpath



I love this @Alembicbassman, it would make a great addition to my street art thread if you don't mind posting it there, see link here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/
This is definitely my new favourite kingfisher artwork


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2017)

Moulton College wall, on my midnight ride last night/this morning.


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Nov 2017)

Two of my favourite Suns today...


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2017)

One from this mornings ride to Hatton Locks.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

One from my first ride on the Koga Miyata Globe traveller now I have done some tailoring adjustments.


----------



## User19783 (12 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> One from my first ride on the Koga Miyata Globe traveller now I have done some tailoring adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 382845




Looking good

But it looks too big for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2017)

My Canyon CX holding up the church wall in Great Billing, on today’s ride.


----------



## XC26 (12 Nov 2017)

Nearly all the components for this bike were in my spares stash at the back of my garage. So I bought a suitable frame with a view to building it up as a winter time project. However, as I possess absolutely no patience whatsoever, it was finished long before winter arrived.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

User19783 said:


> Looking good
> 
> But it looks too big for me.



i could give a leg up to get on but getting off is down to 

its a 60 cm size frame


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Nov 2017)

Mayflower Steps, Plymouth.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2017)

Marston Trussell church yard wall on yesterday’s ride.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2017)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

I took my BSA Tour De France for it's first test ride. Things were going alright until a pedal fell off on a roundabout, I picked it up and continued my ride with a slippery pedal axle shaft.


----------



## Ian H (23 Nov 2017)

A brief stop on my Old Roads 300 earlier this year.












Bike in front of a wall.



__ Ian H
__ 23 Nov 2017


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Nov 2017)

Perfect weather for a ride today, some nice stone walls on the former Brodsworth Pit site












Brodsworth wall 2



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 24 Nov 2017


















Brodsworth wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 24 Nov 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2017)

A very small wall... Just the right size to lean my bike up against though!


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Nov 2017)

Sort of a wall


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## Threevok (26 Nov 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 384785



That is beautiful

Just absolutely beautiful


----------



## Donger (28 Nov 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2017)

Here's Falcon One - now promoted to be the regular commuting bike, as Giant Defy 4 is falling apart. Falcon One is also a bundle of fun to ride.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2017)

I couldn't resist the sunny weather and so took my old old Holdsworth Record out for a spin.
The advantage of having N+1 bikes is that you should be able to find one that is roadworthy.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (1 Dec 2017)

Stone wall on the way back from work













Stone wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 1 Dec 2017


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2017)

Does my own garden wall count??





Or, the house wall?


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2017)

In Ryther this morning, overlooking the River Wharfe


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

Two from Long Itchington on the way out this morning


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (5 Dec 2017)

Brick wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 5 Dec 2017


----------



## r04DiE (9 Dec 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2017)

Kingsthorpe Grove primary school wall, this morning.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (10 Dec 2017)

Bridge wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 10 Dec 2017






Only very light snow in Doncaster nothing settled, should be an interesting ride to work tomorrow with the ice though!


----------



## Low Gear Guy (11 Dec 2017)

Somewhere in deepest Surrey.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2017)

Two from this mornings ride, I'm sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with cold feet


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2017)

Just bought this home.







Needs a few little adjustment's


----------



## User19783 (16 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just bought this home.
> 
> View attachment 387474
> 
> ...



Nice
But it looks a big bike? 58cm?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2017)

User19783 said:


> Nice
> But it looks a big bike? 58cm?


Can't remember will have a look tomorrow .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2017)

User19783 said:


> Nice
> But it looks a big bike? 58cm?



61 xxl but doesn't feel that large on the road


----------



## User19783 (18 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> 61 xxl but doesn't feel that large on the road


That's big,
Far to big for me 
Good luck with it


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2017)

User19783 said:


> That's big,
> Far to big for me
> Good luck with it



A young lad like you would grow into it


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2017)

A Weston Favel wall on today’s ride..


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 Dec 2017)

Small stone wall at Cusworth 












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 21 Dec 2017


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Dec 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

A wall, with a tiled valance, twixt Rushton and Rothwell on today’s ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2017)

In Thorner this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2017)

Another wall in Thorner:


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 388388
> 
> 
> A wall, with a tiled valance, twixt Rushton and Rothwell on today’s ride.



I Cycled that way Sunday as well


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> I Cycled that way Sunday as well


Small world, eh?! I was by this wall just before 10:00.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Small world, eh?! I was by this wall just before 10:00.



i was back home in bed well before 9am as i left at just after 5.15 am , its a nice route out that way for me


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i was back home in bed well before 9am as i left at just after 5.15 am , its a nice route out that way for me


Rare for me, but I left Home at 06:00!!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Rare for me, but I left Home at 06:00!!



wow we must do another ride soon


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's ride












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Dec 2017


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Dec 2017)

Bit nippy this morning


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Dec 2017)

Few walls from this morning's frosty ride












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


















Brodsworth wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's ride






Yardley Hastings


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2017)

In Aberford this morning:


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2017)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nXx9GW]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/uMHjQ9]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/ZaGYhW]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/C8TWbS]

[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2017)




----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Dec 2017)

Hampole on the way back into Doncaster lovely clear day for a ride












Wall at Hampole



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> One from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 389079
> 
> ...


That looks similar to the Castle Ashby workshops!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2017)

Bedford Castle wall.. (who knew that Bedford had a castle!!  )


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> That looks similar to the Castle Ashby workshops!



Yes it does


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2018)

Above, outside Ulleskelf Methodist Church
Below, St Mary's Church, in Church Fenton


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2018)




----------



## iandg (4 Jan 2018)




----------



## Tizme (5 Jan 2018)

By Nunney Castle, near Frome


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

The ancient capital of Barwick-in-Elmet this morning:


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2018)

Northampton flood defence wall, alongside the Nene, on this mornings ride.


----------



## Zanelad (7 Jan 2018)

Giantbadge said:


> View attachment 388907
> Bit nippy this morning



Nice picture. Where was it taken please?


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (7 Jan 2018)

Zanelad said:


> Nice picture. Where was it taken please?


This is birnbeck pier in weston super mare, it’s been wasting away for years while the council keep turning down offers of a rebuild.
The lifeboat has to sit up on the prom in a metal shed


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2018)

From the second of today's rides, the river wall at Waldingfield


----------



## Tizme (8 Jan 2018)

Giantbadge said:


> This is birnbeck pier in weston super mare, it’s been wasting away for years while the council keep turning down offers of a rebuild.
> The lifeboat has to sit up on the prom in a metal shed



Great picture, another place I will have to visit - it never ceases to amaze me, the number of places right on my doorstep (well almost in this case) that I have missed on my travels.
As I am now retired (have I mentioned that in other posts?) I'm looking forward to some good weather and long days in the saddle.

I have to say, the more photos I see posted here, the more I want to get out and enjoy - just need the NHS to give me a date for my left hip replacement (to match the right done 2 years ago).


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (8 Jan 2018)

Decided on a later ride tonight, battery was too low for the flash to work so used my front bike light!












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 8 Jan 2018


----------



## Zanelad (9 Jan 2018)

Giantbadge said:


> This is birnbeck pier in weston super mare, it’s been wasting away for years while the council keep turning down offers of a rebuild.
> The lifeboat has to sit up on the prom in a metal shed



Thanks. Z


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (11 Jan 2018)

Stone wall on the way back from work 












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 11 Jan 2018


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2018)

The old Post Office, Great Billing village, and my CX.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (13 Jan 2018)

Doncaster Wharf 












Doncaster Wharf



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 13 Jan 2018


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2018)

In Clifford today:


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2018)

Union Hall, Co. Cork


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Jan 2018)

Stone wall on the way back from work 












Stone wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 16 Jan 2018


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (18 Jan 2018)

On the way back from work this evening












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 18 Jan 2018


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2018)

Pitsford dam wall, on today’s ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2018)

In Thorner this afternoon:


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jan 2018)

Conwy today.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2018)

Lillbourne and the Truckstop on the A5, my coffee stop this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2018)

A low wall by Northampton boat club on this mornings ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 392124
> 
> 
> Pitsford dam wall, on today’s ride.



@PeteXXX if you carry on in the direction the bike is pointed ie top car park just as the wall finishes there is an os pointer on the path


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jan 2018)

Ogwen Valley today


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX if you carry on in the direction the bike is pointed ie top car park just as the wall finishes there is an os pointer on the path


Is there?! I must have ridden over it hundreds of times.. Is it where the track turns left and the tarmac aims uphill to the Water Board building?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Is there?! I must have ridden over it hundreds of times.. Is it where the track turns left and the tarmac aims uphill to the Water Board building?



sorry @PeteXXX wrong place at first look on the phone i thought it was Sywell


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> sorry @PeteXXX wrong place at first look on the phone i thought it was Sywell


Nope.. Pitsford, but next time I walk around Sywell, I’ll check for it


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

Ripe for restoration!


----------



## mgs315 (27 Jan 2018)

A low wall but a wall none the less. Wee hangover trip in South London.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> In Thorner this afternoon:
> View attachment 392405


All you need in that photo is a trig point and you'd win the bingo.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2018)

I went out for my first ride of the year this afternoon. The sharp eyed viewers may notice that there isn't a front downtube changer or cable to the rear mech.
I noticed that too when I looked down to change gear when I set off. Despite the little inconvenience I managed to do my 5 mile ride without any problems.


----------



## philk56 (1 Feb 2018)

Kent Street Weir - Perth WA


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2018)

Reybridge, today on the way to Lacock the quiet way.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2018)

A big green metal wall...

Actually, it’s a bridge parapet, but I think I’ll get away with it


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Feb 2018)

Wadworth from this afternoon's ride 












Wall



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Feb 2018


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2018)

Kingsthorpe old village wall on a soggy ride this morning.


----------



## Spokesmann (4 Feb 2018)

Out testing my Eroica bike for June this year, an 18-speed version of the Carlton Corsa, c1975


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2018)

Technically a bridge parapet, but that's still a wall isn't it?


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2018)

One of the many 'cabanes' in these parts:


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2018)

Part of the Roman wall at Die. I like the way they've chucked some old bits in...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2018)

Loddington wall and a mossy tree.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

I went out for a 5 mile ride to try out my Scott Yecora whilst the sun was still shining.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2018)

Aberford on Route 66 this morning:


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2018)

A misty wall in Stoke Bruerne.


----------



## steven1988 (18 Feb 2018)

It' a tad muddy on the trails


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

I did my five mile route this afternoon before the sun went down. As you can see it's the same wall but a different bike.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Feb 2018)

Surly Disc Trucker with knobblies on. Bridge over River Avon near Bristol/Bath today. That’s Kelston Round Hill on the horizon (right) The shadow on the path is actually my head. I look a bit like the Honey Monster


----------



## Spokesmann (25 Feb 2018)

My 'new' 1937 Sun Wasp...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

Bell End wall, this morning..


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2018)

Dam Lane, Saxton this morning:


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2018)

One from a quick road test


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

Merry Tom Farm wall, and my CX, on this morning's ride.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Feb 2018)

Highfields Lake on the way back from work this morning 












Highfields lake



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Feb 2018


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

On the Tarka Trail this morning.


----------



## Alex H (9 Mar 2018)

3 in 1 - bike in front of wall / gate / church  Saint Lawrence, Warkworth


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2018)

Askham Richard, this morning


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 387855
> 
> 
> A Weston Favel wall on today’s ride..



What bike is that Pete? Never seen that one before.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What bike is that Pete? Never seen that one before.


It’s my trusty 1980’s British Eagle Touristique...












Voilà..


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2018)

Two walls today...
Both at the Aston Martin emporium, in Newport Pagnell. 











And a DB6.. priced at £695,000


----------



## Threevok (13 Mar 2018)




----------



## Alex H (13 Mar 2018)

Bike in front of a long wall (3 miles as far as I can tell)


----------



## Alex H (15 Mar 2018)

Alnwick castle


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2018)

Only part of my bike, I know, but






it’s my Canyon CX in front of Stoke Bruerne church wall.


----------



## Foghat (19 Mar 2018)

On top of:
1. Randa, Mallorca; and
2. The mighty Col de L'Iseran (which was a stunning 20 degrees C at 2,770m on that particular occasion), climbed via the long side, i.e. from Bourg St Maurice.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Mar 2018)

The Corn Exchange building in Doncaster currently undergoing work 












Market Place



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 19 Mar 2018


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2018)

Coton Hall wall on today’s ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2018)

Twixt Ryther and Church Fenton this morning


----------



## robrinay (30 Mar 2018)

My Brompton with a Manhattan Portage bag modified to fit the front rack by the simple addition of two nylon straps sewn on with my trusty Singer 201k with a jeans needle. The carry handle on the bag is just the right size to go over the handle of the rack. A much cheaper setup than the Brompton bags.


----------



## robrinay (30 Mar 2018)

Would work with other ‘mailbag’ styles


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Apr 2018)

At Wetherby today - it's across the river but that's the retaining wall for the former Great North Road at it's half way point, with both Edinburgh and London 200 miles away respectively


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2018)

Just outside Lowsonford this morning


----------



## Alex H (5 Apr 2018)

Craster harbour this morning


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2018)

The bridge outside Lowsonford again, the wall the other side this time.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> The bridge outside Lowsonford again, the wall the other side this time.
> 
> View attachment 403062


the water looks high in that picture @dave r


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> the water looks high in that picture @dave r



It is, that stream is at the bottom of a steep descent and there's a steep climb after the bridge. We've got some places where the roads are still flooded, though most are going down now. There's a ford on a lane just outside Kenilworth and that's flooded and that one is usually dry, a friend of mine commented that he'd never seen water in that ford.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> It is, that stream is at the bottom of a steep descent and there's a steep climb after the bridge. We've got some places where the roads are still flooded, though most are going down now. There's a ford on a lane just outside Kenilworth and that's flooded and that one is usually dry, a friend of mine commented that he'd never seen water in that ford.



Must admit when i was out on Saturday the fords in Geddington and Woodford were both closed due to the high water


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2018)

I took a few _bike-by-wall_ photos on my ride this afternoon but they have turned out to be a bit fuzzy so I won't zoom in on the bike - look at the scenery instead! 






The A646 snakes its way up the valley below, the camera pointing in the direction of Burnley. My new home town of Todmorden is about 5 km down the valley in the other direction. You can see the dark bulk of Pendle Hill in the far distance. 

There was quite a lot of traffic as I rode up the A646 early in my ride, so I decided to climb away from it on my way home. Carr Road is a steep little lane which makes its way over to the hamlet of Sourhall and from there one can go directly down to Todmorden, or turn right and drop down to the Bacup Road, which is what I did today, to extend my sunny ride by half an hour or so.

When I first tried to cycle up Carr Road about 25 years ago it half killed me because I was overweight and overgeared. I had to dismount and walk up the steepest bits. These days I am about 20 kgs (3 stone) lighter and have a luxurious 28/30 bottom gear for the tough stuff so I can ride up it without any problems, as long as I pace myself properly. When I tackle it with fitter riders I just point them up the hill and watch them disappear into the distance while I winch my way up at a more civilised pace!


----------



## craigwend (7 Apr 2018)

Double photo dump  (see titanium thread)


----------



## Kernow_T (9 Apr 2018)

First ride on new bike.
Hemmick Beach (very steep and sandy to get out!) yesterday.


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BhVxhaaASDN/


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2018)

A crumbling wall near Sixfoelds, Northampton.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 403597
> 
> 
> A crumbling wall near Sixfoelds, Northampton.



A lot of things are crumbling at sixfields


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A lot of things are crumbling at sixfields


Including the football team


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2018)

One from this afternoons ride, Whitacre Heath.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2018)

Kelmarsh railway tunnel wall, and my Trek Fuel EX9, on today's soggy ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2018)

French formalism


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Apr 2018)

A wall and a sign for a small event thats happening next month.
Oh, and a proper hill sign - none of that % nonsense - for the Col de Rigton Bank.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2018)




----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Apr 2018)

First ride of the year on the Helium


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> First ride of the year on the Helium
> 
> View attachment 404475



i prefer your older Ridley but either way i nice looking machine


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i prefer your older Ridley but either way i nice looking machine



Not my preferred choice of colour scheme but it was half-price which meant I got the 'pro' spec frame rather than the standard version.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Not my preferred choice of colour scheme but it was half-price which meant I got the 'pro' spec frame rather than the standard version.



sounds fair enough , get any more offers like that let me know please


----------



## Bryony (19 Apr 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

First red wall for my red Ribble


----------



## Spinney (21 Apr 2018)

Today in the sunny Lyth Valley, beneath some damson blossom.


----------



## Stu Smith (22 Apr 2018)

Just love riding my Willier in the Yorkshire Dales


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2018)

One from my commute through Sywell t’other night.


----------



## Andy_R (23 Apr 2018)

Not my bike, but some of the ones I use for work.....getting ready for Bikeability Balance with Yr1


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2018)

In front of a wall and a bench.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2018)

First wall for my latest R.E.W


----------



## robrinay (3 May 2018)

Here’s my GT Transit Express - 4 Speed Shimano Nexus hub gear and brake. I’ve always fancied a Schwinn Cruiser but found this one first - and cheap!


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 May 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)

Used to be bigger .....


----------



## robjh (5 May 2018)

Does a bedroom wall count? This isn't a brilliant picture, but shows my tourer resting between duties in Spain recently


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

First wall for the Knight


----------



## Alex H (5 May 2018)




----------



## dave r (5 May 2018)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 407577



Ripe for restoration!


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2018)

The crinkle crankle wall in Easton on this afternoon's ride


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride











In Orlingbury


----------



## plantfit (7 May 2018)

And again on my ride this morning

Mosaic wall Bassingham Lincs


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2018)

Otley, this morning;


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2018)

The Round House on the road from Burton Latimer to Finedon.


----------



## craigwend (7 May 2018)

Waiting for the club ride


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2018)

Pub bikes on Braunton Marshes.


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

Coming in to Evercreech from Stoney Statton:


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 408100
> 
> 
> The Round House on the road from Burton Latimer to Finedon.



Did you get the face plate on the same building ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2018)

First wall for the Diamondback on it's maiden voyage


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Did you get the face plate on the same building ?


Nope.. I didn’t


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope.. I didn’t



Just carry on along the building heading to Finedon can't miss it 

see post 423 in the trig post


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just carry on along the building heading to Finedon can't miss it
> 
> see post 423 in the trig post


I missed it! Luckily, it was Bank Holiday Monday so the traffic was light. That bend in the road is dodgy enough as it is


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2018)

Four for one today; wall, railings, gate and church. Perhaps there is some water in that well too?


----------



## NorthernDave (13 May 2018)

Thorp Arch yesterday (above), and Wetherby this morning below:


----------



## dave r (14 May 2018)

Mary Ardens Farm at Wilmcote this morning


----------



## plantfit (14 May 2018)

In front of the Alms houses,Brant Broughton Lincs


----------



## airborneal (14 May 2018)

Taken a few years ago, Puerto de Beniarres, Valencia. Yeh I know small wall lol In the distance the village of Castello de Rugat, my Spanish in laws village.
I still have the Airborne Thunderbolt there and ride it when I go.
https://portsdelamarina.wordpress.com/2011/05/10/alt-de-beniarres-castello-de-rugat/


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride






My Knight against a wall in Hardwick.


----------



## Alex H (17 May 2018)

Alnwick Moor, with Remote Radar Head Brizlee Wood in the distance.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> The crinkle crankle wall in Easton on this afternoon's ride
> View attachment 407664


And another of Suffolk's crinkle crankle walls, this time in Bramfield


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## dave r (19 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> And another of Suffolk's crinkle crankle walls, this time in Bramfield
> View attachment 409743



Do you know why it was built like that?


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

Two from today's ride - first in Cowthorpe, the second betwixt Sherburn and Lotherton.


----------



## craigwend (19 May 2018)

Burton Constable Arms


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Do you know why it was built like that?


No idea, but the Wikipedia note indicates that when built like that, they can be made of a single thickness of bricks and without buttresses to 'economise on bricks' (to save money I guess)


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2018)




----------



## dave r (22 May 2018)

Snitterfield this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2018)

Delapre Abbey wall, on today’s ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

This pic does both my bike in front of water and of a wall. The bridge over the river Dovey. Still a wall.


----------



## tyred (26 May 2018)




----------



## Spokesmann (27 May 2018)

Carlton Constellation, c early 60s.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2018)

Otley, cycling capital of the world


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2018)

An Isham wall, on today’s commute.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2018)

Nearest bit of street art Wellingborough has to offer


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2018)

A wall in Bozeat on today’s ride.


----------



## BlueDog (31 May 2018)

A colourful wall in The Canaries ...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2018)

Big black un against a wall of At Andrew's church in Kimbolton


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2018)

Lido wall, Otley


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2018)

Weetabix wall, on today’s commute.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2018)

Giant Boulder sports series .


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

In the garden of the NT cafe at Baggy Point, Croyde.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2018)

One from this morning's ride






In Mears Ashby.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2018)

Moulton College wall, on t’other nights nocturnal commute.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Jun 2018)

Day 3 Lon Las Cymru Holyhead to Cardiff.

Wynford Vaughan Thomas memorial on the backroad from Machynlleth to Staylittle. On a good day you can see for miles!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2018)

Ribble and next doors wall


----------



## Alex H (13 Jun 2018)

Small wall in Whittingham - nice statue though.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2018)

The greenest wall you ever did see. At Exeter Science Park.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2018)

A Saba against a wall


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2018)

Brandon this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2018)

A Domesday wall in Little Billing.


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Jun 2018)

Eroica Britannia 2018, next to my cycling partner for the day with his 1980 Carlton Grand Prix...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2018)

Another Domesday wall. Great Billing this time.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2018)

Another Mears Ashby wall


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jun 2018)

Cann viaduct, Plym Valley, near Plymouth...


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

Packwood House on the way back today.


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2018)

Wall, bike, Route 1 signs, ancient windmill, cows, man gardening (and his little dog)


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2018)

A Trumpington wall...


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

I think this was originally a shed for keeping pigs in maybe, but now they use it as a garage.


----------



## Threevok (24 Jun 2018)




----------



## Spokesmann (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2018)

Grandborough on the way back today, that mural has been there for years.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2018)

A wall on the Grafton road from Geddington.


----------



## Adamskirover (30 Jun 2018)

Whalley viaduct from my ride this morning.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2018)

Some sort of outbuildings next to All Saints church, Thorp Arch. It has a very study metal grille over the door on the front - not sure if they're trying to keep people out or something in...


----------



## Robxxx7 (2 Jul 2018)

Not a great photo of the bike but in the distance you can see Rossbeigh in South West Ireland


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2018)

A Wollaston wall and a well pictured road name oh and a bike


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Jul 2018)

View media item 10597


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2018)

A Wellingborough train station wall


----------



## Alex H (5 Jul 2018)

The wall of the Royal Tweed Bridge in Berwick Upon Tweed


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jul 2018)

Gorge de la Nesque


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2018)

A wall, and my Defy2, twixt Wilby and Mears Ashby, on my commute.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2018)

A local wall and my Specialized Allez


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2018)

The parapet wall of the listed Thorp Arch bridge, built in 1770 over the River Wharfe


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Jul 2018)

1960 Carlton Flyer, this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

The flood defence wall at Ryther this morning


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2018)

Just outside Lowsenford this morning


----------



## philk56 (9 Jul 2018)

OK, technically speaking not my bike but a hire bike in South-West Jersey (in May)


----------



## Dark46 (10 Jul 2018)

KCC ride


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2018)

A picture of my new/ old bike, Raleigh Granada




in front of my favourite wall.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Alongside a road by the name of "The Grove" near Great Glenham today


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2018)

1950's Dayton Roadmaster on its first ride with it's colour scheme and a local wall .


----------



## Tizme (20 Jul 2018)

A beautifully restored wall in Chantry near Frome, having seen it previously without my camera it was an excuse to get out on the bike (that and no grandchild minding duties and my wife away all weekend walking around North Devon with her sisters)


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jul 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

A wall in Moulton on this morning’s 01:00 commute home..
<yawn>


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2018)

A wall with a view in Die:


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2018)

A mix here small gate and a low wall in Old and my Woodrup.


----------



## BSAMase (3 Aug 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

Ashby St Leger house wall, where Guy Fawkes plotted the Gunpowder Plot all those years ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2018)

Caste Acre caste wall, on yesterday’s ride.


----------



## Trigger369 (14 Aug 2018)

Dunfanaghy, coDonegal ,Ireland


----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

Wall, gates and church:


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

A wall in Carlton.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 427006
> 
> 
> A wall in Carlton.



i rather like the gate that goes with that wall


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> i rather like the gate that goes with that wall


And the railings opposite, but I seem to have deleted the photo <doh>


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

A small wall in front of a church.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2018)

Near Presles.


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

Near Rock


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2018)

A wall in Orlingbury on my commute in this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2018)

First wall for the Carrera 






Just need some Churches , Water and Gates now


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

Today's arrival


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2018)

Sandringham estate. It was all squeaky clean


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Sep 2018)

It's all going on in this one from Otley today


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2018)

My 1955 Hercules and a wall


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

A wall in Hanging Houghton, with a free Virgin balloon floating past.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2018)

Here’s my hire bike in front of a wall at the top of Monte Torro, the highest point on Menorca


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

Another wall in the Hercules life I should think it's lent against a few since 1955 .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

Defy 5 arrived today


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2018)

A Domesday wall in Blisworth.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

The Dawes and a wall


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2018)

The Giant in front of a small wall in front of a large ex-church:


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

My Defy2 in front of the wall of the Officers quarters on Grafton Underwood USAAF WW2 airfield on yesterdays ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2018)

A wall on Cottingham Road, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2018)

First wall for my Donahue


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> First wall for my Donahue
> 
> View attachment 440674


Donna who ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Donna who ?



His sister is Amanda


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Dec 2018)




----------



## EltonFrog (10 Dec 2018)

The BSA Tour de France alongside a thatched top wall.






Quite why someone would thatch a wall is beyond me, but there’s quite a few of them in Blewbury.

EDIT: Those two or three strands of straw hanging over the bike, I had to tidy them up before I left, they were spoiling my karma.


----------



## 2005 fuji cambridge (11 Dec 2018)

2005 Fuji Cambridge


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2018)

Saw this today outside Wetherspoon in Oban. Not mine but note where the locking device is. Oban without the tourist is a reasonably safe place.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2018)

A nice old local stone wall this morning


----------



## Sniper68 (15 Dec 2018)

Derwent Dam,Ladybower,Peak District


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

My British Eagle Touristique against the end of a wall in Ecton on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

Sniper68 said:


> Derwent Dam,Ladybower,Peak District
> View attachment 442684


I took a similar pic from near that spot last February


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2018)

A wall on the lane behind Lathbury Hall, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2018)

Opposite Grendon church earlier this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2019)

Saxton, North Yorkshire:


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jan 2019)

Topsham this evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jan 2019)

Another day, another Topsham wall.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

Bardsey, the wall outside Englands oldest Inn this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jan 2019)

A familiar wall, now with sunshine.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2019)

WOTD


----------



## philk56 (12 Feb 2019)

Storing up some warmth and sunshine before heading back (next week) to the UK for a few weeks. Cottesloe Beach, Perth WA


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

One of my regular old stone walls and my Shorter


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (17 Feb 2019)

Riding to work near Edinburgh:


----------



## FolderBeholder (19 Feb 2019)




----------



## MrBeanz (20 Feb 2019)

Me and the wife.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

Apologies if I've posted this before, but I was looking through some old pics and found this from a trip to Northumberland a couple of years ago


----------



## MrBeanz (3 Mar 2019)

Little wall






Big wall!


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5554561, member: 9609"]where abouts was that ?[/QUOTE]

On the landward fringes of North Sunderland


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (5 Mar 2019)

In an underpass in Livingston.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

Thornby Hall wall, now a Buddhist meditation centre, and a lovely café, on today's ride.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Mar 2019)

MBIFO

A wiggly pink wall.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Mar 2019)

It could be in front of some railings but I thought the wall was more worthy.

Only spotted this recently, as it's tucked up a side street.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2019)

My latest Marin taken after fitting some new brake pads.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Mar 2019)

A photo of my Roubaix in our garden.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (14 Mar 2019)

Yesterday's commute home.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2019)

Got to be one of the best road name's oh and a stone wall and a Shorter


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

My newly acquired Raleigh Royal


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

A whitewashed wall, in West Haddon, on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2019)

MBIFO a gert big wall in Topsham.


----------



## booze and cake (29 Mar 2019)

My Brian Rourke with its new silver wheels, enjoying some sunshine near Richmond.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Apr 2019)

not actually my bike, just one I hired for a day in Kirkwall


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

My Aende and a nice stone wall


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2019)

A Topsham wall


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2019)

The wonkiest wall (that's still standing) that I know.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

MBIFO a wall on a bedding in of new tyres ride this morning


----------



## Sharky (6 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> MBIFO a wall on a bedding in of new tyres ride this morning
> 
> View attachment 469635


Nice paint job.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2019)

Two for the price of one...……..
_His & Hers_

Rode over to her office, to ride home with _Senior Management, _about 16:00
_





_


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2019)

My Cougar and one of my regular walls


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jun 2019)

View media item 10768

View media item 10856

West Sussex, and Pont de la Concorde, August/September last year.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2019)

MBIFO Howgill Farm, Sedburgh, a short while ago.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2019)

Our Tandem and a local wall


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jul 2019)

The churchyard wall at All Saints, Thorp Arch:


----------



## mudsticks (6 Jul 2019)

Mmmn bricks...


----------



## mudsticks (6 Jul 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The wonkiest wall (that's still standing) that I know.
> 
> View attachment 466380



Lympstone??


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Lympstone??


No, near Broadclyst, on one of the back roads.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2019)

This is indeed a wall of the ex Town Clerk’s office in Tobermory but really to show the benchmark.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2019)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 475564
> This is indeed a wall of the ex Town Clerk’s office in Tobermory but really to show the benchmark.


I photo'd that last month 

Edit: Did you bag the Edward V111 grade 2 listed postbox near the ferry?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a collapsing wall by the River Nene on yesterday's ride.


----------



## MrBeanz (22 Jul 2019)

Saturday's ride. 13 mile climb, 3,018 ft of gain up a local mountain road.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

MBIFO a low wall in Great Billing.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

Mine and The Fragrant MrsP’s bikes in front of a painted white wall.


----------



## plantfit (11 Aug 2019)

My junior ordinary in front of my house wall


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2019)

My Shorter and a wall in Pytchley


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

The Kingpin today in front of a wall that’s being partly re-built.


----------



## Tilley (23 Aug 2019)

My trike on the South Staffs railway path.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO Water ( The Thames) , a Church, a thatch, a wall and on a bridge.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

MBIFO a Harrold house wall, opposite a lovely Benchmark, on today's ride.


----------



## plantfit (10 Sep 2019)

The old railway crossing building (now a private dwelling) outside Harmston station on the ex grantham to Lincoln line


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a wall in Great Billing


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2019)

My Raleigh in front of a red brick wall


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

Our Raleigh Pioneer tandem and a wall


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

My Trek 950 in front of the local supermarket. Once I got into open country on my way home, the heavens opened. A prairie thunderstorm is like someone dousing you with a bucket. After the first few yards, you can't get any wetter, so best to make a good time of it. Rack top luggage quite weatherproof, as confirmed by yesterdays' testing. Meat pies were unharmed and dry. As were the rest of the groceries.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2019)

MBIFO a broken wall, on today's ride..


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

My old faithful Marin and an early morning wall


----------



## Dawid_owl (18 Oct 2019)

My S-works (one of them )
Di2 disc, enve finishing and zipp nsw wheelset. 
Power meter is dual sided stages


----------



## pjd57 (20 Oct 2019)

Not quite in a tunnel, so it's in front of a wall.
On the Strathkelvin railway path today.


----------



## plantfit (28 Oct 2019)

Hercules in Bassingham Lincs


----------



## footloose crow (30 Oct 2019)

This wall is along the Dordogne valley somewhere - last July. Very hot day I seem to remember.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2019)

My Sid Mottram and a red brick wall


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

Easton - the wall was designed like that, not badly built


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2019)

A mossy and silvery canalside wall, on today's ride.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Dec 2019)

A quick stop for a picture and a bit of history






Taken from the same spot on Janefield street
They didn't move far.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2019)

A Great Billing wall on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2019)

A French wall, and a 6,500ft mountain. Well, there's a river behind the wall too, but you can't see it...


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Easton - the wall was designed like that, not badly built
> View attachment 492559


That's called a crinkle crankle wall, and is a way of building a stable single-course wall without buttresses. It's probably listed by Historic England.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2020)

Wall, Giant.... Giant wall.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> That's called a crinkle crankle wall, and is a way of building a stable single-course wall without buttresses. It's probably listed by Historic England.


From May of last year...


Jenkins said:


> And another of Suffolk's crinkle crankle walls, this time in Bramfield
> View attachment 409743


And, as I was out that way again today...


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Jan 2020)

Concrete retainer with some bling:






This may have been after a post winter ride wash, was a tad dirtier before hand


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2020)

The Giant against a wall on the climb out of Otley, looking over the Wharfe Valley towards Almscliffe Crags.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2020)

A Kingsthorpe wall, on a ride a short while ago..


----------



## pawl (3 Mar 2020)

RedRider said:


> Another chance to show off your bike. And a wall...
> View attachment 130131





lovely.A proper bike


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Mar 2020)




----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2020)

MBIFO a Gt. Billing wall.


----------



## yogie (19 Mar 2020)

Some wall pics.


----------



## Ashimoto (20 Mar 2020)

Nice little 28 miler today. Weather was wonderful for a change. Rivington.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

The wall of a tunnel


----------



## yogie (31 Mar 2020)

The newly painted transformer station in my home town.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Mar 2020)

San Salvador, Mallorca. A beautiful climb, a lot of hard work and an eye watering descent...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a rather tatty wooden retaining wall..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Apr 2020)

...A two tone wall last summer...


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a very old wall in Aston Tirrold with some spring flowers.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a wall in Upton


----------



## bigdosser (9 Apr 2020)

Just outside Thankerton South Lanarkshire.


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2020)

Also posted in the “thatch” thread, but it is a wall.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Apr 2020)

...a much loved Italian road bike leaning against a map of France...




...and missing the fabulous roads of the Alps...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a new wooden wall, on a new bit of road, on today's ride.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Apr 2020)

A 3 part wall this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2020)

MBIFO a Domesday wall in Great Billing on today's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Apr 2020)

Three views of a wall near Throwley, Kent.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (18 May 2020)

Must be the ultimate multi-purpose pic: my bike in front of a wall, in front of water, in front of a church.
https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/compositepost-jpg.520789/
Not on a bridge, of course, but still a lovely bridge thrown in for good measure.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)

MBIFO a wall in kit form..


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2020)

On one of my wee trundles to work this week


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a poncy wall in Cranford on tonight's little bimble home.


----------



## Mr Whyte (13 Jun 2020)

Whyte Ridgeway and St Peters Church by Dave, on Flickr



Mr Whyte by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a new coffee stop in Orlingbury on last night's ride home..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jun 2020)

Near Selling, Kent. The wall and road mirroring the same route.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2020)

MBIFO a newish wall by Hamtun college.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jun 2020)

It's a very long drop [120 feet to the valley bottom] on the other side...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a wall in Barton Seagrave on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

Heading out of Eye - a crinkle crankle wall


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jul 2020)

MBIFO a wall within the Otterden Place estate - recognised as an important site in the history of electricity.
More info here: https://www.bshs.org.uk/otterden-place-faversham-kent


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2020)




----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2020)




----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)




----------



## hoopdriver (5 Aug 2020)

Café stop


----------



## Brooks (6 Aug 2020)




----------



## Juan Kog (13 Aug 2020)

MBIFO an old wall near Verney Junction North Buckinghamshire. The wall was part of the railway bridge that carried the Metropolitan railway and for a short time the Metropolitan line into it’s northern terminus of Verney Junction .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a sunken wall in Gt Billing on today's ride


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2020)

MBIFO a wooden wall..


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2020)

View: https://flic.kr/p/2jFkf6s


Overlooking Lough Nafooey.


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2020)




----------



## currystomper (14 Sep 2020)

My wilier now sold, sob


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2020)

MBIFO the warehouse wall where I work..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Oct 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

MBIFO the canal wall on the Northampton Arm of the Grand Union canal on today's ride.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

...as far as you can see...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2020)

MBIFO the back wall of St Botolphs Church on tonight's ride from work.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2020)

Mbifo and a wall earlier today


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

Just outside Coventry on my way out this morning.


----------



## Beespoke (17 Dec 2020)




----------



## pjd57 (19 Dec 2020)

Team photo today .
Hybrid ,CX and my roadbike


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Dec 2020)

With the shortest day of the year already gone, we're looking forward to days out again and the colours of different seasons.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2021)




----------



## hoopdriver (18 Jan 2021)

Cafe stop, sunrise, Bexhill-on-Sea


----------



## Beespoke (22 Jan 2021)

An Old Smithy near Macclesfield


----------



## L Q (28 Jan 2021)

My new addition.


----------



## antnee (15 Mar 2021)

The



Summer bike out early in the year


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Mar 2021)

My garage wall has a few signs on it.



20210315_165843 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## shep (15 Mar 2021)




----------



## Juan Kog (25 Mar 2021)

MBIFO a wall 25 miles from London


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

MBIFO a nifty bit of brickwork on today's ride along The Greenway.


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)




----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 580741
> 
> 
> MBIFO a nifty bit of brickwork on today's ride along The Greenway.


Brick panels left to right: Herringbone pattern. Basket weave bond. Flemish bond.
Base bricks: English bond.


----------



## CharleyFarley (14 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 580408
> 
> MBIFO a wall 25 miles from London


Did you ride from London, or do you live nearby to that mile marker?


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Apr 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> Did you ride from London, or do you live nearby to that mile marker?


No it is less than10 miles to that mile marker . It’s north of London and on the course of the Roman Watling street . Care to take a guess.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> No it is less than10 miles to that mile marker . It’s north of London and on the course of the Roman Watling street . Care to take a guess.


Stalbans? 🤔


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Stalbans? 🤔


You're close it's Redbourn


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2021)

Took my bike on holiday and showed it this interesting brickwork on a converted barn.


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Apr 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2021)

Great Billing walls, on today's ride in the ☀


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

MBIFO a big wall in Holcot on today's ride.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2021)

MBIFO an old railway building wall on the Tissington Trail.... It's all downhill from here!!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

MBIFO a Domesday wall, Gt. Billing, on today's ride.


----------



## gtmet (22 May 2021)

Salthouses, Clevedon.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 May 2021)

MBIFO a dry-stane dyke, Dere Street, Whitton Edge, Roxburghshire. 






Looking towards Hownam Law with The Cheviot on the right horizon.


----------



## Punkawallah (1 Jun 2021)

Oooh! I can do this one! Obviously not in front of the wall, now, as I had to get off to 'photo it. But it was in front. By a mile. Honest.


----------



## Brooks (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2021)

A wall in cages


----------



## MachersMan (22 Jun 2021)

My new PX zimmer frame.


----------



## Toe Clip (22 Jun 2021)

Twixt Bacup and Burnley


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jun 2021)

Me and my bike at this fantastic mural .


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zipp2001 (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2021)

An old National School.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a wall on Ecton Lane, near Overstone Manor.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2021)

My British Eagle Touristique in front of a wooden wall..


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a local stone wall in Dallington.


----------



## Zipp2001 (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Punkawallah (29 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 601066
> 
> 
> MBIFO a local stone wall in Dallington.


Hi Pete - somewhere in Blackwell?


----------



## Punkawallah (29 Jul 2021)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 601454


Nice. But think some git has nicked bits off it :-)


----------



## Alba Zeus (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Hi Pete - somewhere in Blackwell?


The bypassed bit of Bants Lane, Dallington, Northampton. By Templemore care home..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2021)

MBIFO an eroded former Post Office in Gt. Billing on today's ride.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

A wall with a view, near Portrush.


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)




----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Aug 2021)

The old Cowdray Park, Midhurst.


----------



## hiyo (19 Aug 2021)

Paul Morrison's Wall at Towada Art Centre.


----------



## Colin Grigson (23 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2021)

Nice strong sturdy wall in case the wind turbines break out.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2021)

I like the name of this pub in Claybrook Magna.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

A rather splendid wall with large sea shells embedded.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

This wall today surrounding a place called Bleak House where apparently Charles Dickens wrote the book of the same name. He was supposed to have stayed in so many places in Kent attributed to various books it's a wonder he had any time to write!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

A wall in Delapre Abbey and my Brommie.


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a wall with one of Sheffield's famous sons:


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Oct 2021)

A wall and HMS Warrior, Portsmouth, from The Hard.


----------



## Zipp2001 (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

MBIFO a big wooden wall..


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 615274
> 
> 
> MBIFO a big wooden wall..


Wooden wall !!! .


Gunk said:


> That’s usually called a fence


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Oct 2021)

Univega ready for Autumn and Winter


----------



## Punkawallah (31 Oct 2021)

Also Double Word Score for being in front of the wall (clearly) _and_ holding up that fence! One tough bike :-)


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 610419
> 
> 
> A rather splendid wall with large sea shells embedded.


Margate? Shell grotto?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2021)

Same wall as before but a different bike..


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Margate? Shell grotto?


Broadstairs.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2021)

Retaining wall around Grendon church


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

MBIFO an ivy clad wall.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

A wall a horse and a bike


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## rogerzilla (21 Nov 2021)

Probably the first time this jalopy has stretched its legs since the 1960s.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

MBIFO a Kingsthorpe village wall..


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

The Great Stour Way today


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jan 2022)

MBIFO a reet wall next to Cow-P!ss Gate


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

A wall and 2 bikes on today's ride. 🍃


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Feb 2022)

Cut stone old wall with new crocuses and some debris after the week's storms.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Feb 2022)

MBIFO a wall and a house at Ponet:


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Feb 2022)

MBIFO the wall IFO The Mansion, Roundhay Park, Leeds


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Mar 2022)

My 1969 Sun Chris Barber 10 TR.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

The recently restored Mulranny railway station which closed in '37.




And I will include this too for history - this hotel was built beside the station by the railway company in an effort to drum up trade in selling combined tickets for luxury seaside breaks and spa weekends along with the train ticket. Clearly the hotel was more profitable than the railway. I think they were ahead of their time. I bet the idea could work now with good marketing.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2022)

MBIFO a wooden wall.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

Tebay truck stop


----------



## Spokesmann (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## gtmet (10 Apr 2022)

.. in front of a wall guarding some stones even older than my bicycle: 

The Great Circle, Stanton Drew.





Although, come to think of it, most stones are older than my bicycle, even the wall.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Apr 2022)

Old Scotch Rd, nr Shawrigg Hill, Cumbs (originally Westmoreland I think)


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

My Shorter and a wall in Newport Pagnell


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Apr 2022)

MBIFO wall at Lower Black Moss Res


----------



## the_craig (17 Apr 2022)

My Giant Defy with a giant of the road - Philippa York


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

My bike in front of the retaining wall at the exit of Freiburg im Breisgau railway station. Freiburg is a very bike friendly city and the sign is to a multi-storey bike park.


----------



## Zipp2001 (20 Apr 2022)

Two girls just hanging out.


----------



## Spokesmann (8 May 2022)

My ride home today on this 1958 Carlton 'All Chrome'. Basically a chrome finish Corinthian model.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

Twixt walls on the ridge above Higham


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

Halifax Rd, Thursden


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

MBIFO Great Billing old post office eroded wall.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 May 2022)

Quaker Burial ground, Halifax Rd, Haggate


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2022)

MBIFO a garden wall in Ebford today (with some bonus thatch thrown in):


----------



## andyoxon (24 May 2022)

Tall wall. In Great Barrington, Cotswolds...


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Glebe House, built c1820.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

MBIFO the wall below St Mary's Church, Marlborough


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Jun 2022)

Remains of Church wall old St Thomas, Barrowford


----------



## craigwend (4 Jun 2022)

Outside wall of the coffee shop...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a bunting bedecked wall in Great Billing on today's ride 🇬🇧


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 647909



Reminds me of a spot on the IOM


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)

T


FrothNinja said:


> Reminds me of a spot on the IOM



hat is somewhere on the road between Doochery and Churchill in Co. Donegal.


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> T
> 
> 
> hat is somewhere on the road between Doochery and Churchill in Co. Donegal.



Suspect they both have tales associated with the faerie folk


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

Salterforth


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a wall opposite Bakewell railway station on t'other day's ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2022)

In the old vaulted cellar of Emmendingen Town Hall


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

I have no idea what this building actually was used for but it's enormous. Someone has opened a coffee van in the grounds of it and has used odd nooks and crannies for sheltered seating.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a wall IFO some moomoos, near Fence (and ironically IFO one)


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

MBIFO a very plain white wall.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 648772
> 
> I have no idea what this building actually was used for but it's enormous. Someone has opened a coffee van in the grounds of it and has used odd nooks and crannies for sheltered seating.
> 
> View attachment 648773



I've now found out that this was a corn mill built c1840 in the Italian style. There was a stream that powered the waterwheel but somebody piped the stream at some point and apparently there is a small railway turntable inside on the ground floor. I assume they must have linked to the railway which passed several hundred yards away (and is now the shared use path I was riding on). 

Next time I cycle that way I must have good nosy! 

It's a listed building and apparently there's a plan to convert it into apartments.


----------



## plantfit (15 Jun 2022)

1934 Ladies Humber sport, 1937 Gents Hercules model T and 1970's Ladies Swift town bike


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've now found out that this was a corn mill built c1840 in the Italian style. There was a stream that powered the waterwheel but somebody piped the stream at some point and apparently there is a small railway turntable inside on the ground floor. I assume they must have linked to the railway which passed several hundred yards away (and is now the shared use path I was riding on).
> 
> Next time I cycle that way I must have good nosy!
> 
> It's a listed building and apparently there's a plan to convert it into apartments.


Hope the conversion doesn't effect access to the path - few of the paths round have had their width and access points restricted by such things round here


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jun 2022)

Roughlee, Lancs


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Gorple Track, near Worsthorne, Lancs


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Somewhere overlooking Loch Ryan.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jun 2022)

More of them cambelt East Lancashire walls
Ormerod Street, near Worsthorne


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

A Drystone wall in need of some TLC


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Jun 2022)

Been the last resting place for at least 2000 years, has an interesting wall . One I had on the old phone.


----------



## wafter (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Been the last resting place for at least 2000 years, has an interesting wall . One I had on the old phone.
> 
> View attachment 650920
> 
> ...



The walling is orthostat walling


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> The walling is orthostat walling


Wrong look at the shape of the stone, here is a clue


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Wrong look at the shape of the stone, here is a clue
> 
> View attachment 650988



Still orthostats, just that is this case the orthostats are upright graveslabs - quite fun. Non graveslab orthostat walling was used in some upland areas of the UK.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

A Mears Ashby wall


----------



## LardAbove (7 Jul 2022)

This is holding up next door......

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a crenelated wall in Hathersage.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a wall, and some railings, in Hamtun on this morning's ride. (Extra bonus point for the abandoned shopping trolley, too!)


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Jul 2022)

Looking cool in white. 1971 Carlton Truwel International


----------



## sebinho (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a Delapre Abbey Wall.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jul 2022)

MBIFO a Daneshouse Park wall, Burnley


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Peek a boo wall, Gisburn Old Road


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Barley New Rd


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Gorple Rd, Brown Edge


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jul 2022)

Newly built wall on Halifax Rd, nr Lane Bottom


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

Orthostat walling, Stainscomb


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Jul 2022)

Outside St Nicholas, Sabden


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

I presume an ex-mill wall, much patched but probably at least 200 years old in places, by the L&L, Church, Lancs


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Ramelton Town Hall. Dates from about 1880. I was here a few weeks ago to see a play during the local arts Festival.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

River Lennon yesterday


----------



## Brandane (4 Aug 2022)

No wall here.... YET.... but if Nikolai Zturgeon gets her way, that could change . Was on a 3 day tour at the weekend, following NCN 7 from Costa Clyde to Carlisle. Just over 200 miles.


----------



## LardAbove (4 Aug 2022)

@Brandane ...
We Geordies say "They didn't build the Wall tall enough!"

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Aug 2022)

Wall/fence... 1938 Sun Vitesse.


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Aug 2022)

On the Ridge above Higham


----------



## Alex321 (8 Aug 2022)

Cowbridge Town Walls


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (14 Aug 2022)

Wall at the top of the Bwlch climb, looking down over Treorchy.


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Aug 2022)

1971 Carlton Continental. Ive owned this bike 46 years. Much updated and modded.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)




----------



## Juan Kog (24 Aug 2022)

Hexton Hertfordshire. Not sure what’s behind wall . Maybe it’s HMP Hexton


----------



## further (25 Aug 2022)

Will fence do


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

further said:


> Will fence do



So long as no-one takes a fence.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Juan Kog (25 Aug 2022)

further said:


> Will fence do


A Brooks saddle and a Carradice saddle bag , of course a fence will do .


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2022)

An old farmyard on the roadside.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Sep 2022)

Near the Bear Steps, Shrewsbury


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

Wall at the entrance to Margam Park, with signage letting us know


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (8 Oct 2022)

Walls of differing height - Crawford, Lanarks


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 663872



Military looking wall


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

MBIFO a Great Billing wall on today's ride.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Nov 2022)

Shadow realm wall


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Couple of brick walls and a bunch of bloomin' flowers in the Dingle, Shrewsbury


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

My CX in front of, and behind, a big wooden wall on the new A43 bypass.


----------



## Juan Kog (30 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 669599
> 
> 
> My CX in front of, and behind, a big wooden wall on the new A43 bypass.


Don’t take offence , Can I point out that’s not a wall .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Don’t take offence , Can I point out that’s not a wall .



I did qualify my pic with 'wooden'!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> *Don’t take offence* , Can I point out that’s not a wall .



I see what you did there.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Nov 2022)

Very high river side brick wall in Shrewsbury - well over Severn feet high


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

View attachment 670709


View attachment 670710


View attachment 670711


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

All on the same wall


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

A bike a gate and a wall


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

I wish you w-all a Merry Hogmanay


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Dec 2022)

Do titchy walls count?


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Do titchy walls count?
> View attachment 672838



Still a wall - no size shaming here 😇


----------

